# Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> Macht man es nicht wissenschaftlich, misst man dem allem keinen Wert bei.
> 
> ...





*Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran​*
Das Baglimit für Dorsche mit zwischen 3 und 5 Dorschen pro Angler und Tag (je nach Zeit) ist nun ja da. 

Und wird entsprechend, auch emotional, diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320809


Ein Argument - neben anderen - auch der deutschen Berufsfischerei, warum das Baglimit eh nichts bringt, ist ja, dass das praktisch kaum kontrolliert werden kann:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> VERBAND DER DEUTSCHEN KUTTER- u. KÜSTENFISCHER e.V.
> Mitglied im Deutschen Fischerei-Verband
> 
> Der VDKK sieht diese Einschränkungen kritisch, da sie nicht zu kontrollieren sind und einen enormen Verwaltungsaufwand schaffen, der dem Bestand am Ende nichts bringt.



Mal unabhängig davon, wie oft Angler überhaupt noch mehr als 5 Dorsche pro Tag erwischt, es kann an einem guten Tag immer noch und immer wieder passieren.

Egal ob in der Brandung, mit der Spinnrute abends/nachts, vom Bellyboat oder Kayak, vom eigenen Boot für über Mietboote, vom Angelkutter bis zum Fliegenfischer (ja auch die fangen, teilweise gezielt, Dorsche)...

Mit dem wenigsten Aufwand kann man da noch Angelkutter oder Mietboote kontrollieren. 
Auch wenn sich da schon die Frage stellt, wie sinnvoll es ist, Behörden dafür einzusetzen und ob die nichts Wichtigeres zu tun hätten.

Bei allen anderen wird es ja mehr als schwierig, sinnvoll zu kontrollieren.

Angler sind zwar nicht schlechter als andere Menschen/Gruppen, sicher aber auch nicht unbedingt besser.

Und aus Erfahrung, wie aus Umfragen, immer geneigt, mit als sinnlos oder einschränkend empfundenen Regulierungen phantasievoll um zu gehen.

Siehe auch: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Daher hier nun die Frage an die Dorschangler vom Ufer und auf dem Wasser:
Solltet ihr das Glück haben, statt der erlaubten 5 Dorsche 6, 7 oder 8 (oder mehr) zu fangen, haltet ihr streng euch ans Baglimit?

Und, auch klar:
Wie (fast) immer ist die Abstimmung natürlich anonym!!


----------



## hirschkaefer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Darf man so eine Frage als Moderator stellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Klar, wieso nicht?
Sonst hätt ichs ja nicht.


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Sollte man in Zeiten von Petra so eine Frage beantworten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Du musst sie ja nicht beantworten - abstimmen kannste auch..


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Moin .

Für mich ganz klar ja ich möchte das meine Enkel eventuell auch 

noch Dorsche fangen können.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Das Limit ist zwar sowas von sinnlos, da der Dorschbestand bei dieser  umschichtigen Quotenregelung nicht geschützt wird, aber es ist eben eine "gesetzliche" Vorgabe und an die halte ich mich.


----------



## Hechtbär (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hmmm...

 Wenn ich meine erlaubten 1825 Dorsche pro Jahr gefangen habe höre ich natürlich auf!! 

 Was ne Frage... Ob ich die an einem Tag fange oder in 365 Tagen ist doch dann egal, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Wenn ich meine erlaubten 1825 Dorsche pro Jahr gefangen habe höre ich natürlich auf!!
> 
> Was ne Frage... Ob ich die an einem Tag fange oder in 365 Tagen ist doch dann egal, oder?


Auch interessante Darstellung ;-)


----------



## Micha383 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Was sollen die Leute ankreuzen die jetzt vorhatten dort Angel / Dorsch Urlaub zu machen und auf Grund der Entscheidungen lieber wo anders hin gehen? 

Ist vll. auch eine interessante Umfrage oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

stimmt......
merke ich mir vor...


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

In der Brandung bleibe ich einfach bis 00.01 Uhr und darf dann 10 Dorsche entnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ablesbar definitiv schon sowohl, dass sich die Mehrheit dran halten wird, wie aber auch, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil durchaus nicht so fest dran denkt, das einzuhalten .


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ob man so eine Frage in einem Forum dieser Größe, in der bestimmt nicht nur Angler mitlesen, öffentlich stellen sollte? In Anbetracht des eh schon schlechten Rufes der Angler in Teilen der Bevölkerung schon für sehr fraglich. 

Wer des kontrolliert kann ich dir sagen, die Missgunst der Menschen. Genau wie in den meisten Binnengewässer mit Fangbeschränkungen, wird man vom Kollegen völlig zurecht angepöbelt, wenn man beim Mehrabschlagen beobachtet wird....


----------



## Norbi (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Baglimit 5 Dorsche darf ich mitnehmen,das heisst aber nicht das ich nach 5 Dorschen aufhören muß zu angeln !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

In SH musste schon aufhören (Aussage Ministerium), zumindest dann nicht mehr gezielt auf Dorsch, hatten wir mehrfach.


----------



## Norbi (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In SH musste schon aufhören (Aussage Ministerium), zumindest dann nicht mehr gezielt auf Dorsch, hatten wir mehrfach.



Naja gut,dann angel ich auf Wittling|bigeyes wat nun????


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

dann darfste über Baglimit Dorsche zurücksetzen (wenn Du bei Kontrollen glaubhaft machen kannst, dass Dein 100 Gramm-Solopilker ein geile Wittlingköder ist ;-)) )


----------



## Norbi (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Dorsch zurücksetzen = Leichen pflastern seinen weg,auch toll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Du kannst nicht ernsthaft erwarten, von Politik oder Behörden und ihren Untergebenen  was Vernünftiges zu bekommen...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Dient alles dem Schutz des Dorsches!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hat mir gerade ein sehr von mir geschätzter Mensch, der auch im Thema drin ist, geschickt:


> Grundsätzlich gilt:
> 
> Die Rechtstreue eines Bürgers hängt von 3 Parametern ab.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Die klassische Parkticket-Abwägung!


----------



## Franky (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ist denn schon ein "Bußgeldkatalog" fertig oder in Arbeit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Meines Wissens nicht (auf EU-Ebene), bin da dran..

Ich bin noch nicht mal sicher, ob die das rechtlich (und da ists schon kompliziert genug mit vielen legalen Umngehungsmöglichkeiten) dürfen wie bei den Berufsfischern..


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In SH musste schon aufhören (Aussage Ministerium), zumindest dann nicht mehr gezielt auf Dorsch, hatten wir mehrfach.



Wie geht denn das in der Brandung? Soll ich dann Brötchenteig statt Wattwurm anködern?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat mir gerade ein sehr von mir geschätzter Mensch, der auch im Thema drin ist, geschickt:



Nu ja..derjenige dürfte dann auch 0 Probleme mit eingeschalteten Ampeln auf ländlichen Strassen um 2 Uhr morgens haben.[emoji6] 

Um sie nach sorgfältiger Abwägung und mit der nötigen Vorsicht nämlich zu ignorieren.

Grundproblem..was versucht Regelung X oder Y eigentlich zu bezwecken?

Und Obrigkeitswille ist ja desöfteren alles andere als logisch..bei Ampeln wie auch beim Dorsch"schutz"


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Wie geht denn das in der Brandung? Soll ich dann Brötchenteig statt Wattwurm anködern?


Da angelste auf Butt..


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Die von Fall zu Fall Fraktion hält sich vermutlich immer dann an das Bag-Limit, wenn sie nicht mehr als 5 bzw. 3 Dorsche fangen konnten. Sonst aber nicht...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nicht (auf EU-Ebene), bin da dran..
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht mal sicher, ob die das rechtlich (und da ists schon kompliziert genug mit vielen legalen Umngehungsmöglichkeiten) dürfen wie bei den Berufsfischern..



Bei verstoß ist die Angelkarte weg, ganz einfach, dann muss man auch nicht mehr überlegen ob man sich demnächst ans Baglimit hält oder nicht, da brauch es keine Bußgelder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Du bist hier auf Ostsee - ausserhalb Hoheitsgewässer (3 m ) brauchste he keine Karte, ist ja kein Süßwasser - und von der EU schon gar keine..;-))

Zudem muss das erst beschlossen veröffentlicht werden, ob uns wie das sanktioniert wird - das wird eh noch interessant..

Sollte keine Sanktionierung kommen, werd ich die Umfrage nochmal machen..

Davon ab, bemerkenswert/witzig find ich, dass die beiden letzten Antworten quasi immer so im Gleichschritt laufen..


----------



## Franky (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Deutschland beansprucht aber eine 12 seemeilen-zone...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Siehste, da dank ich doch!
Hätt ich auch besser mal vorher geguckt:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Küstenmeer


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Franky schrieb:


> Deutschland beansprucht aber eine 12 seemeilen-zone...


Moin#h

abba du kommst ja wieder mit deinem dampfer unterland,zum slippen, oder was auch immer.

sagen da die dorsche 6-15 ....der hat mich iner 12 seemeilen-zone...gefangen


lg nobbi


----------



## Torkel (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Bei einer Kontrolle am Ufer mit mehr als 5 Fischen im Sack--- Ich sitze hier schon seit gestern. Nur so als anregung mir selbst reichen die 5.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Sicher auch hier im Thread interessant, wo wieder klar wird, für wen deutsche Angler verzichten (sollen):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 13.10. 2016*
> 
> Grafik zu Dorschfängen von Jens Meyer
> 
> ...


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Torkel schrieb:


> Bei einer Kontrolle am Ufer mit mehr als 5 Fischen im Sack--- Ich sitze hier schon seit gestern. Nur so als anregung mir selbst reichen die 5.



Ganz so einfach wird das nicht.
Ich bin gestern auch schon geflogen und habe dafür heute 2 Stangen Zigaretten mitgenommen 

Wer hat den bislang kontrolliert, wenn Dorsche weit unter 38cm in der Kiste landen?? Die meisten sagen nichts, auch die Besatzung nicht. Das alleine ist schon schlimm genug.
Wir haben ganz selten Dorsche unter 42-43cm mitgenommen.
Erst recht nicht, wenn wir gut gefangen haben, trotz unserer nur 10-12 *Tage im Jahr*

Wer will denn bei kleingeschnittenen Filets erkennen ob die Dorsche 1 oder 5 Kilo schwer waren??? 
Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Kontrolle.


----------



## hirschkaefer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Wenn ich die massiv rückläufigen Zahlen an Dorschfängen sehe, ist es wohl eher Hilfe für den Dorsch.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Wir haben das Ganze in diesem Jahr miterleben dürfen.
Das abrupte wegbleiben des Fisches hat nichts mit den Anglern zu tun. Die Dorsche waren z.B. in Laboe von heute auf morgen weg. Auch in Heiligenhafen werden Richtung Osten noch Dorsche gefangen, sie sind da, beißen aber kaum. Das Problem hatten wir vor einigen Jahren schon mal. 

Wir machen hoffentlich im Dezember noch eine 3-Tages-Tour und werden mal schauen was geht. Und das Limit für 2017? Abwarten was noch so an Änderungen oder Lockerungen kommt.
Vielleicht bekommen die Kutter andere Regeln wie die Strandangler.

Also abwarten :m


----------



## astratrinker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Blöde Frage am Rande, gibt es für die Seelachse jetzt eigentlich auch irgendeine Beschränkung/Midestmaß? Kann mich noch erinnern wie an der Untiefentonne vor2oder3 Jahren viele "Angler" die babyfische wie Heringe gefangen und abgemurkst haben. Das war auch nicht schön.


----------



## Samdeek (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Wenn man das alles so liest.......

Rechnen wir mal kurz durch war im Sommer in der Ferienzeit mal draussen und es waren 30 bötchen auf dem wasser.
ich hatte bis mittag gemacht und hatte 18 dorsche mit 26kg
im schnitt waren 2 angler auf einem boot 
nehmen wir also mal 60 angler mit einem hohen schnitt von 20 kg
macht 1200kg dorsch...
krasse mänge!!!

Gegen mittag kamen dann die netten nachbarn aus dänemark an sahen uns und nahmen kurs...
2 kutter netze raus 3 stunden geschleppt und richtig abkassiert.
einen tag später hat mir der hafenmeister berichtet das die in 3 tagen 17.000kg dorsch gelandet hatten!

gehts noch?

Wir angler mit unseren rauwasserjachten können ja auch noch bei windstärke 16 fischen....

Lieber got die tage an denen wir rausfahren können kann man doch an 2 händen abzählen...

Würd mal gerne wissen wie viel geld an das besagte institut geflossen ist das die eine solche aussage treffen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Wir haben das Ganze in diesem Jahr miterleben dürfen.
> Das abrupte wegbleiben des Fisches hat nichts mit den Anglern zu tun. Die Dorsche waren z.B. in Laboe von heute auf morgen weg.



Dann gurgelt doch mal : Fredericia/DK - Chemieunfall - Anfang2016

und wundert Euch, wie wenig im Netz ( nicht zappelt.... ), sondern man darüber findet...... |rotwerden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

@HeinBlöd, 
Sorry das ich das schreiben muss. Aber das ist mal wieder großer Schwachsinn mit euren "Unfall". Langsam muss doch jeder begriffen haben das es nix damit zu tun hat das es weniger Dorsche gibt. Der Ausfluss von Düngermittel hat dafür gesorgt das es mehr Algenwuchs gab im August und September mit steigender Wassertemperatur. Wobei im August 2016 MEHR Sauerstoff im Kleinen Belt war als im August 2015|kopfkrat
Seit August haben wir große Schwärme an 30er Dorschen...|kopfkrat
Die Fischer hatten bereits im Januar fast leere Netze, oder frag mal Eggi wie die Fänge waren im Januar/Ende Januar. Und das war ja VOR dem Brand....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Seit August haben wir große Schwärme an 30er Dorschen...|kopfkrat


Die es laut Thünen/"Wissenschaftlern" nicht geben dürfte, da dies der eigentlich ausgefallene Jahrgang ist von der Größe her..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Vor Aerö fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer...also der Jahrgang ist unterwegs


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

DEN GIBTS DOCH NICHT, den Jahrgang (sagt "Wissenschaft"):
Wahrscheinlich verwechselst Du das mit Wittlingen ...
;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hier ist ein Phantom Bild des Jahrgangs...Anfang September...


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ich lach mich langsam kaputt über unsere super geilen Wissenschaftler. Die haben wahrscheinlich alle vergessen, was sie sich noch als unbeeinflusste und klar denkende Studenten so vorgenommen haben. Jetzt schwimmen sie im Strudel von Kommerz und Lobbyismus. Klasse.

Und zum Baglimit sollte noch dazukommen, dass Eingeborene max. 15 Dorsche im Jahr entnehmen dürfen, damit einigen das schadensfrohe Grinsen endlich vergeht.


----------



## hans albers (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



> dass Eingeborene max. 15 Dorsche im Jahr entnehmen dürfen, damit einigen das schadensfrohe Grinsen endlich vergeht.




|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Phantom Bild des Jahrgangs...Anfang September...


:m:m:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Phantom Bild des Jahrgangs...Anfang September...



Netter Versuch und wirklich sehr gut bearbeitetes Bild..wie echt.

Fakt ist jedoch..den Jahrgang gibts lt.Experten NICHT..finde dich damit ab.

Hier auf Laienbasis was widerlegen zu wollen..tss


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



matze2004 schrieb:


> @HeinBlöd,
> Sorry das ich das schreiben muss. Aber das ist mal wieder großer Schwachsinn mit euren "Unfall". Langsam muss doch jeder begriffen haben das es nix damit zu tun hat das es weniger Dorsche gibt. Der Ausfluss von Düngermittel hat dafür gesorgt das es mehr Algenwuchs gab im August und September mit steigender Wassertemperatur.



Matze,

daß es nicht 'nur' Düngemittel waren, müssen wir hier doch jetzt nicht diskutieren.....

Egal, 

ohnehin alles verschwendete Liebesmüh ( und sowieso offtopic ).
Wenn man die Frage des Trööterstellers mal ganz genau liest, wäre ja ohnehin nur ein suggestives Ja/Nein als Antwort / Posting erlaubt :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Und zum Baglimit sollte noch dazukommen, dass Eingeborene max. 15 Dorsche im Jahr entnehmen dürfen, damit einigen das schadensfrohe Grinsen endlich vergeht.



Mir doch egal! Gerade noch einen neuen Gefrierschrank gekauft, damit ich dieses Jahr noch richtig abgreifen kann. Jeden Tag mit meinem Einbaum mit meinen Stammesbrüdern auf das weite mehr im Osten wo die Sonne aufgeht und Dorsche ziehen. Bis das Meer im Osten das Tote Meer ist...

Nächstes Jahr darf ich ja nur noch 5 Dorsche fangen. Da muss ich vorsorgen, damit die Touris nicht denken, sie können von meinem Stammeshausgewässer Dorsche abhaben!

Mal ehrlich. Um mein schadenfrohes Grinsen aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen, reicht es meist schon, wenn andere Angler, die 38'er Dorsche abschlagen und sich über ihren Fang freuen!


----------



## Alex76 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich. Um mein schadenfrohes Grinsen aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen, reicht es meist schon, wenn andere Angler, die 38'er Dorsche abschlagen und sich über ihren Fang freuen!



Du sagst es. Das einzige wo ich es verstehe, wäre ein Jungangler mit seinen ersten Dorschen.

Viele Mindestmaße sollte man doch mal überdenken. Was man mit einen 38er Dorsch, 45er Hecht oder Zander will, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Phantom Bild des Jahrgangs...Anfang September...



Bloß nicht löschen und für die Nachwelt erhalten!


----------



## Erdmännchen (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Das einzige wo ich es verstehe, wäre ein Jungangler mit seinen ersten Dorschen.
> 
> Viele Mindestmaße sollte man doch mal überdenken. Was man mit einen 38er Dorsch, 45er Hecht oder Zander will, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!


Es hängt doch von vielen Faktoren ab. Meine Oma würde beispielsweise an einem 38er Dorsch 2 Tage essen, da ist es prinzipiell genau die richtige Größe, da sie auch keine Möglichkeit hat, etwas einzufrieren. Oder lass es Touristen sein, die nur 2-3 Tage im Jahr die Möglichkeit haben, Dorsch zu fangen. Wenn man da locker seine 10-20 Dorsche pro Tag fangen würde, dann bräuchten wir keine Quoten. Damit der Tourist also auch seine 5-10 kg Dorsch mit gen Süden nehmen kann und damit auch noch außerhalb von seinem Urlaub in den Genuss von selbstgefangenen Dorsch kommen darf, muss er halt auch Fische um die 40cm mitnehmen.
Hinzu kommt, dass nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat, mit dem Boot raus zu fahren. Viele Angeln vom Ufer aus, auch gerne in der Brandung mit Wattwurm. Hier sind Fische von über 45cm eher die Ausnahme als die Regel, mein Schnitt lag dieses Jahr bei gut 40cm, über 50 waren nur ca. 4-5% der Dorsche.
Kurz, je nach Verwerter, Angelmethode und zeitlichen Möglichkeiten werden andere Größen mitgenommen. 

Ich selbst habe übrigens den Luxus, dass meine Eltern 2-3 Minuten vom Strand entfernt einen Wohnwagen stehen haben. Da könnte ich theoretisch die 5 Dorsche meines Vaters zum Wohnwagen bringen während er auf die Angeln aufpasst und dann meine rausholen. Aber praktisch, was will ich mit mehr als 5 schönen Dorschen? 10-15 Dorsche im Jahr reichen mir mehr als locker aus.


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Es ist völliger Quatsch sich die Kühlschränke noch voll hauen zu wollen und über Touristen zu lachen. Aber Banditen machen das scheinbar gerne.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

@HeinBlöd

Was war es denn noch? Wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Es ist völliger Quatsch sich die Kühlschränke noch voll hauen zu wollen



Da stimme ich Dir zu! Im Kühlschrank verdirbt der Dorsch viel zu schnell... Wir Eingeborenen nutzen dafür Gefrierschränke 

Ich habe hier im Forum an anderer Stelle meine Gedanken zum Dorschangeln mal versucht zu formulieren und setze das hier auch noch einmal rein. Ich denke nämlich, dass es vielen von uns so geht. Wir glauben, das wir uns über die Menge an Dorsch definieren, aber in Wirklichkeit ist es etwas anderes. Zumindest ist es bei mir so:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, an anderen Gewässern gibt es auch  Beschränkungen. Aber es gibt meiner Meinung nach einen großen  Unterschied zum Dorschangeln.
> 
> Ich habe auch immer gedacht, wenn ich viele Dorsche fange, war das ein  geiler Angeltag. Manchmal war ich dann genervt, wenn ich die vielen  Dorsche filetieren musste...
> 
> ...



Und deshalb lieber Buttweisse gehöre ich nicht zu den Anglern mit einem schadenfrohen Grinsen und gönne anderen den Fisch! Ich nehme Angelkollegen öfter mit auf mein Boot, teile meine Fangplätze und Fänge öffentlich mit und gebe gar Koordinaten preis.


----------



## Wegberger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hallo,

der ganze Unsinn dieses Baglimit wird an einen kleinen theoretischen (?) Rechenexempel klar

300 Tage a 5 Dorsch 
60   Tage a 3 Dorsch

= 1680 Dorsch bei einem selbst gewählten Mindesmass von 50cm = c.a + 2 Tonnen Dorsch / pro Angler / pro Jahr

Wer sich hier nicht dran halten kann, die braucht eine Kühlhaus oder mehr Nachbarn. Aber der rechnerische Ansatz was gefangen werden darf ist doch mehr als großzügig.

700 Angler dürften theoretisch & legetim schon mehr als die ganze deutsche Flotte fangen. Wieviel Klein-Boote liegen in S-H & M-V in den Häfen ?

Hurra...das Baglimit ist da .... ich halte mich dran.


----------



## capri2 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Wenn die 3-5 Dorsche gefangen sind kann man ja immer noch auf Kabeljau ausweichen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



capri2 schrieb:


> Wenn die 3-5 Dorsche gefangen sind kann man ja immer noch auf Kabeljau ausweichen #6


:q:q:q


----------



## Hohensinn (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Wie immer wird man es nicht jeden recht machen können und wahrscheinlich viele abschrecken!
 Die an der Küste wohnen und kurz mal nach Feierabend 1-2Stunden angeln können, wird das ganze kein Problem sein, den die nehmen meistens sowieso nur das mit was sie selber verzehren können.
 Dann gib es noch andere die an der Küste wohnen (schwarze Schafe) die sehr viel mitnehmen, da sie ihr Hobby finanzieren! Für die ist es ein Problem und auch gut so!
 Für manche Kutterfahrer die eine weite Anreise und ein paar mal im Jahr an die Ostsee kommen, kann es eventuell ein Problem sein! 
 Für mich ist das kein Problem, obwohl ich 1000km anreise habe und einmal im Jahr für eine Woche hoch komme! Denn ich fahre ja nicht nur wegen den Fischen hoch zur Ostsee, sondern für das Erlebnis/Erholung! und da wird nicht nur auf Dorsch gefischt!


----------



## Tino34 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

#6



bastido schrieb:


> Die Ostsee, die Drills, bei 3° Wassertemp. im Wasser stehen und die Schnacks mit Gleichgesinnten. Wenn am Ende frischer Meeresfisch dabei herauskommt, perfekt. Ich glaube es ist so wie Du es beschreibst, früher oder später kommen die meisten an diesen Punkt. Jedenfalls treffe ich bei meinen Watangeltouren deutlich mehr maßvolle Leute als Hirnis.



|goodbastido und fisherbandit


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Video zum Thema,  Schleppfischen (Lübecker Bucht):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFAh7PjO_Hk&app=desktop

und da sollen Angler verzichten?


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

das Mindestmaß hab ich noch nie eingehalten,
 wenn da der Kopp ab ist haste nix mehr zum Essen.
 Also ca. 50cm dürfen die schon haben, bevor sie mit dürfen.
 Dann stört mich vom Ufer aus auch das neue Baglimit nicht mehr:q ( hat jetzt nichts mit Sinn oder Unsinn davon zu tun).
 Bei den Kutterfahrten habe ich eh bei irgendwann Schluss gemacht - will ja noch was anderes Essen außer Dorsch und nicht unbedingt endlose Schlachtorgien feiern.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



capri2 schrieb:


> Wenn die 3-5 Dorsche gefangen sind kann man ja immer noch auf Kabeljau ausweichen #6



Geile Ausrede für die Angler mit Touristenschein ;-)


----------



## freibadwirt (14. Oktober 2016)

Um das mal klarzustellen - ich glaub nicht das es beim Mindestmaß einen Unterschied zwischen Einheimischen und sogenannten Touris gibt. Bei meinen letzten Kuttertouren (meistens Blauort ) haben die Einheimischen weit mehr Untermassige mitgenommen wie Auswärtige. Bin sogar schon beschimpft worden weil ich Dorsche unter  40 wieder zurückgesetzt hab. Auserdem warum kaufen sich den so viele Kleinboote  weil sie auf den Kutter zu wenig fangen - war im Forum schon oft genug zu lesen. Auserdem finds ich bedenklich das jetzt schon die Angler gegenseitig das streiten anfangen, eigendlich sollten wir alle zusammenhalten der Dorsche und dem Angelvergnügen zu liebe. Ich selbst bin schon oft für 2 Tage  an die Ostsee gefahren sind 1500 km plus 1 oder 2 Übewnachtungen plus Essen usw. Mach ich sicher nicht wegen ein paar Dorschfilet mehr oder weniger aaaaaaber das ich dan nach 5 Fischen das angeln aufhören soll seh ich dann auch nicht ein.
Na ja wir werden es sehn wie es weitergeht auf jeden Fall ist dem Dorsch  und den Angelkutterkapitänen  mit der Lösung sicher nicht geholfen wahrscheinlich sind sie dann in ein paar Jahren ausgestorben.
Andraes

Tolles Video Thomas
 würde mich mal intessieren wieviel Minidorsche und sonstiges Getier zerquetscht wurde.#c|kopfkrat#c
Andreas


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Um das mal klarzustellen - ich glaub nicht das es beim Mindestmaß einen Unterschied zwischen Einheimischen und sogenannten Touris gibt. Bei meinen letzten Kuttertouren (meistens Blauort ) haben die Einheimischen weit mehr Untermassige mitgenommen wie Auswärtige. Bin sogar schon beschimpft worden weil ich Dorsche unter 40 wieder zurückgesetzt hab. *Auserdem warum kaufen sich den so viele Kleinboote* weil sie auf den Kutter zu wenig fangen - war im Forum schon oft genug zu lesen. Auserdem finds ich bedenklich das jetzt schon die Angler gegenseitig das streiten anfangen, eigendlich sollten wir alle zusammenhalten der Dorsche und dem Angelvergnügen zu liebe. Ich selbst bin schon oft für 2 Tage an die Ostsee gefahren sind 1500 km plus 1 oder 2 Übewnachtungen plus Essen usw. Mach ich sicher nicht wegen ein paar Dorschfilet mehr oder weniger aaaaaaber das ich dan nach 5 Fischen das angeln aufhören soll seh ich dann auch nicht ein.
> Na ja wir werden es sehn wie es weitergeht auf jeden Fall ist dem Dorsch und den Angelkutterkapitänen mit der Lösung sicher nicht geholfen wahrscheinlich sind sie dann in ein paar Jahren ausgestorben.
> Andraes
> 
> ...



Weil ich zb. keine Lust habe mich mit zig anderen auf so ein Teil zu quetschen und mit den vielen "ewig gestrigen" dann den Tag notgedrungen verbringen muss, obwohl ich nur ein paar Fische fangen möchte! Der Grund ist es mir alleine wert tausende Euros in die Hand zu nehmen und meine Ruhe zu haben und mir meine Mitangler aussuchen zu können.


----------



## SFVNOR (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Moinsens,

Ich als Langelandfahrer war auch dieses Jahr entäuscht in Bezug auf den Dorschfang. Kein Zubfer = nichts in 2 Wochen.
Dennoch bin ich kein Angler der die Tiefkühltruhe voll machen muss. Nach einem 1/2 Jahr im TK ist der Fisch eh nichts mehr wert was den Nährwert betrifft.
Ich sehe der ganzen Sache also entspannt entgegen und gebe mir selber keinen Angeldruck preis.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## buttweisser (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Zitat Fisherbandit1000 :
"Irgendwann stellte ich vor vielen Jahren fest, dass ich als Einheimischer so viel Fisch gar nicht verwerten konnte. Aber nach dieser Feststellung wurde ich plötzlich unruhiger und so entglitten mir viele Dorsche direkt nach dem Fang...

Ich will damit sagen, dass es vielen vermutlich gar nicht bewusst ist, dass es gar nicht um die Menge der entnommenen Dorsche geht, sondern um die einmalige Möglichkeit und Erfahrung/ Spannung beim Dorschangeln und die häufigen, spannenden Drills. Das ist mit keiner anderen Fischart in der Ostsee vergleichbar, weil es so einzigartig ist!

Und deshalb lieber Buttweisse gehöre ich nicht zu den Anglern mit einem schadenfrohen Grinsen und gönne anderen den Fisch! Ich nehme Angelkollegen öfter mit auf mein Boot, teile meine Fangplätze und Fänge öffentlich mit und gebe gar Koordinaten preis."

Moin Fisherbandit, 

da sind wir ja im Großen und Ganzen einer Meinung. Mir gefallen z.B. auch diese spannenden Drills und sogar sehr gut. Da wird uns aber die Schützermafia bestimmt böse anschauen, wenn uns das so gefällt. Die legen das gleich wieder als Tierquälerei aus.


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hallo zusammen,

 zur Frage: Ich halte mich an das Baglimit.

 Ich bin nur Gelegenheitsangler auf Dorsch.

 Die Auswirkung ist aber das ich 
 1. ein Wochenendtrip an die See nicht mehr machen werde. Der Spaß beim Angeln (5 Fische und Schluss) steht dann nicht mehr zum Zeitaufwand und Stress (Die Kosten lasse ich bewusst weg, die wären mir egal)
 2. eine Kuttertour nicht mehr buchen werde, da auch hier Spaß und Zeitaufwand nicht mehr im Verhältnis stehen ( ich möchte nicht ggf. nach einer Stunde aufhören aber noch 7 Std. auf dem Kutter bleiben müssen bis alle anderen auch Ihre 5 Dorsche haben und wir wieder im Hafen sind)

 Bin ich für längere Zeit (1 Woche oder länger) an der See würde ich von Land aus angeln, da fällt es nicht so ins Gewicht wenn der Angeltag kurz ausfallen würde, da bliebe dann Zeit für andere schöne Sachen.

 Zum Baglimit selbst:

 Ich will hier nicht die ganzen Argumente aufzählen die es zu diesen Thema gibt, das wird schon in anderen Threads ausgiebig diskutiert.
 Aber vielleicht sollte man das Ganze Thema zunächst mal lockerer sehen.
 Sicher ist zunächst mal die Vorschrift im juristischen Sinne des Europarechts beschlossen und wirksam. Wer weiß ob die Politik sich hierzu gezwungen sah und dafür an anderer Stelle (Agrarpolitik, Migration, Asyl und/ oder wer weiß wo) von den europäischen Staaten Zusagen bekommen hat, von denen wir nie etwas erfahren werden. In der Politik wird gerne das eine mit dem anderen verhandelt.

 Also besteht auf dem Papier eine Vorschrift. Wie aber mit dieser Vorschrift umgegangen wird ist es etwas anderes. Vielleicht ist es wie in vielen anderen Fällen auch. Wer es nicht zu sehr übertreibt "wird geduldet".

 Je mehr aber das Geschrei auf Grund dieser Vorschrift erhoben wird und je mehr Sanktionierungen gefordert werden, je eher ist die Politik im Zugzwang, "was sie aber vielleicht gar nicht will". Nur kann die Politik das nicht öffentlich zugeben. Die Politik muss augenscheinlich in der Europapolitik diesen Weg gehen und den Anschein wahren.

 Wie die reale Welt dann aussehen wird hängt vielmehr von allen Beteiligten ab. Läuft die Sache gesittet, still und friedlich ab und führt zu einem Erfolg, wird sich wahrscheinlich niemand dafür interessieren ob die Vorschrift auch wirklich zu 100% umgesetzt wurde.

 Für die Politik zählt: Wenn es ein Erfolg war, ist der Weg bis dahin der richtige gewesen (egal wie er dann in der realen Welt ausgesehen hat). Die Vorschrift hatte Erfolg.

 Ich lasse das Ganze mal auf mich zukommen und wir werden sehen. Vielleicht erst mal nicht zu viel Schreien und Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen. Wer weiß wie es kommt und was gewollt ist usw.

 Gruß
 Axel


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zur Frage: Ich halte mich an das Baglimit.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir in soweit zu aber in dem Punkt mal gar nicht! Ich glaube kaum weil die Fischer sich ganz ruhig benommen haben, ist die Quote mal eben so milde ausgefallen|rolleyes


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Da stimme ich dir auch zu.
 Das wollte ich damit aber auch nicht gesagt haben.

 Im Vorfeld wurden bestimmt Fehler gemacht aber darüber jetzt zu diskutieren ist müßig, da die Vorschrift in der Welt ist.

 Jetzt gilt es mit dieser Vorschrift zu leben und das Beste draus zu machen.

 Gruß
 Axel


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir auch zu.
> Das wollte ich damit aber auch nicht gesagt haben.
> 
> Im Vorfeld wurden bestimmt Fehler gemacht aber darüber jetzt zu diskutieren ist müßig, da die Vorschrift in der Welt ist.
> ...



Und dazu gehört eben jetzt erst recht auf Missstände aufmerksam zu machen, Dorschangelkutter, Pensionen, Gaststätten Angelläden usw. Glaube mir insgesamt wird dort mehr schaden entstehen, als wenn man (160Fischer gesamt-davon die Schlepperkapitäne) in Rente geschickt hätte!


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Selber halte ich mich an das Limit. 

Was ich mich aber generell frage ist ob diejenigen die das fischen nur betreiben um ihre Kohle wieder rein zu bekommen sich vielleicht das falsche Hobby zugelegt haben. ;+


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Das sind bis jetzt aber erst mal nur Vermutungen.
 Ich will das ja auch nicht ausschließen.

 Die Frage ist aber, will man sich mit Vermutungen gegen etwas auflehnen, was garantiert in Kürze nicht geändert wird.

 Sollten die Auswirkungen im Laufe der Zeit gravierend sein bzw. werden, kommen ggf. auch Lösungen. Bis dahin werden sich aber alle Verantwortlichen erst mal nicht auf den Pfad der Vermutungen begeben und die Politik wohl am aller wenigsten.

 Schaut man sich die politische Situation an, stellt man fest das die deutsche Politik ist einer Art WIn-WIN-Situation ist.

 Führt die Vorschrift zum Erfolg hat die Politik alles richtig gemacht.

 Führt sie nicht zum Erfolg, kann die Politik behaupten mehr Zugeständnisse als andere Staaten gemacht zu haben. Und die deutsche Politik hat eine Studie vorgelegt (egal wie gut diese war), was andere Staaten nicht getan haben. Wenn die Vorschrift ein Misserfolg werden sollte, kann die deutsche Politik den schwarzen Peter locker anderen Staaten in die Schuhe schieben und ist fein raus.

 Auf Missstände und dergl. hinweisen, da stimme ich dir zu.
 Meiner Meinung nach aber zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt, nämlich dann wenn es Belege für unsere jetzigen Vermutungen gibt.

 Bis dahin gibt es nichts zu gewinnen, höchstens zu verlieren.

 Gruß
 Axel


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ....Glaube mir insgesamt wird dort mehr schaden entstehen, als wenn man (160Fischer gesamt-davon die Schlepperkapitäne) in Rente geschickt hätte!



Wieso Schaden?
Ohne Fischer bräuchte man das Institut für Ostseefischerei nicht mehr.
Das muss man gegenrechnen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Alternative zur Beutelgrenze:

http://www.shz.de/regionales/aaro-s...orellen-fliehen-in-die-ostsee-id15062186.html

http://www.shz.de/regionales/80-000...-so-veraendern-sie-die-ostsee-id15071921.html


*Zitat:*
„Sowas kann kritisch werden“, sagt auch Christopher Zimmermann, * Leiter des Thünen-Instituts für Osteefischerei* zu den neuen  Fressfeinden der heimischen Arten. Über mehrere Generationen sei es  sogar möglich, dass „Escapies“, wie man die Ausbüxer im Fachjargon  nennt, bestimmte Arten verdrängen, weil sie auf hohes Wachstum gezüchtet  und wohl auch etwas fitter seien als die Fische der Natur. Schon bei  kleinen Stückzahlen seien die Effekte manchmal groß, wie man in Norwegen  und Kanada schon zu spüren bekommen habe.
*Zitat Ende

*Also auf sie mit Gebrüll und zusätzlich noch eine Rettungstat gegen die neuen Fressfeinde der heimischen Arten begehen.
Das hat doch was.............


----------



## Ørret (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

@ Schlotteeschätt Was hat das nun mit dem baglimit zu tun?#c


----------



## Ørret (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ahhh sorry...jetzt hab ichs gerallt,stand irgendwie aufen Schlauch...also auf nach Dänemark und die Taschen mit feisten Refos Refos vollgemacht.#a#a#a


----------



## buttweisser (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr. Der Gastangler, der mehr als 5 Dorsche am Tag mitnehmen möchte, wird von heute auf morgen als fischgieriger Fleischmacher bezeichnet, auch wenn er das nur an 2 oder 3 Tagen im Jahr *versuchen* kann. Es gibt genug im Board, die früher Superfänge gepostet haben und nun Verfechter vom Fanglimit sind. #d

Und nun wird zur Jagd auf ausgebüchste Regenbogenforellen aufgerufen. Alles unter dem Vorwand: "Dieser Fisch gehört nicht in die Ostsee." #d
Die Regenbogenforellen können nichts dafür, dass sie in Netzkäfigen zu fetten Krüppeln herangezogen werden. Aber das ist von Anhängern und Lobbyisten der Futtermittelindustrie ja so gewollt.

Die angeblichen 80.000 Regenbogner sind für die Ostsee wie der Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, auch wenn sie evtl. kurzfristig Laichgebiete der Meerforellen stören. Wenn man das aus sicherlich nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht will, dann sollten die Mastanlagen in der Ostsee verboten werden.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hallo Butt,



> Der Gastangler, der mehr als 5 Dorsche am Tag mitnehmen möchte, wird von  heute auf morgen als fischgieriger Fleischmacher bezeichnet,


so wurdest du schon immer angesehen .... nur das Baglimit macht jetzt "Frei" für die Hetze.


----------



## buttweisser (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Kann sein das dass so war. Ich habs nicht bemerkt, hab mich ja auch benommen wie ein Mensch und bin nicht besoffen vom Kutter/Boot gestolpert. 

Aber ich finde das Gehetzte nicht gut, denn irgendwie,irgendwo und irgendwann sind wir alle mal Gäste. Auch finde ich es nicht gut, wenn gierige Angler alles mitnehmen was Flossen hat, ohne Rücksicht auf Mindestmaße usw. Aber jeden Angler, egal ob ohne Fischereischein und mit Touristenkarte, oder mit Fischereischein und Küstenkarte in einen Topf mit den sicher vorhandenen schwarzen Schafen zu schmeißen ist schon sehr diskriminierend und einfach unfair.

Aber so geht die Hetze gegen Andere immer los.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Butt,
> 
> so wurdest du schon immer angesehen .... nur das Baglimit macht jetzt "Frei" für die Hetze.



Dem ersten Teil stimme ich zu- wir könnten da alle noch sehr viel von den Dänen lernen! Ich habe tatsächlich auch schon viele (zu viele?) Dorsche an guten Tagen entnommen. Heute mache ich das nicht mehr. Wenn ich z.B. auf Langeland gute Tage hatte, habe ich die Stückzahl der gefangenen Dorsche gepostet. Diese Anzahl entsprach aber nicht der Anzahl der entnommenen Dorsche! Das habe ich allerdings nicht noch einmal extra erwähnt, da ich bisher keine Notwendigkeit dafür erkennen konnte. Ich wollte eigentlich nur realisitische Ergebnisse mitteilen bzw. einen aktuellen Überblick für die aktuellen örtlichen Gegebenheiten einstellen. Das werde ich ab sofort für alle zukünftigen Fangberichte überdenken. Ich habe für mich noch nicht einmal mehr als 5 Kg Filet nach einer Woche Langeland mitgenommen. Gleiches gilt für meine beiden Mitfahrer. Für mich ist das Baglimit kein Problem, jedoch habe ich durch kurze Wege zur Küste und einem eigenen Boot natürlich die Möglichkeit häufiger rauszukommen. Jedoch habe ich vermutlich auch maximal 20 Seetage im Jahr. Dieses Jahr bin ich inklusive einer Woche Langeland bei 14 Tagen, wobei da auch "Tage" bei sind mit 4 Stunden auf dem Wasser (nicht Angelzeit!) und einer Ausbeute von Null. Also sind die Hochrechnungen/ Unterstellungen für uns Eingeborene auch nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt. Wobei es sicherlich auch hier Ausnahmen geben wird.

Das Baglimit wird auch nicht als Mittel zur Hetze verwendet, sondern lediglich um Einhaltung der gültigen Rechtsverordnung geworben.

Jetzt kann man mich natürlich einmal mehr anprangern, da ich um Einhaltung der Rechtsverordnung zum Baglimit werbe, zeitgleich aber C & R durchführe. Beides hat aber für mich das selbe Ziel: Bestandssicherung! An meiner persönlichen Einstellung zur Kreatur Dorsch hat sich für mich durch das Baglimit nichts geändert. Ich angle und esse den Fisch gerne, aber Nachhaltigkeit ist und bleibt das Gebot.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hallo Butt,

du hast vollkommen recht.

Ich habe mich halt nur gewundert, wie sich welche Argumentationen zu diesem Thema komischerweise verteilen.

Bloß, und das wirklich leider, muss ich sagen hier die hässliche Fratze des norddeutschen Ostsee-Anliegers zu häufig unter dem Deckmäntelchen des EU Hörigen oder Peta-Anhängers hervortrat.

Aber es sind ja wohl nicht alle so ...aber mehr als genug.


----------



## buttweisser (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Alles gut Fisherbandit und Wegberger. Irgendwie haben wir alle ein bissl Recht. Hauptsache wir koffern uns nicht sinnlos voll. Auch meine Emotionen kochen manchmal zu schnell hoch. Hoffen wir auf eine gute Zeit für alle Fische unseres geliebten Meeres und schöne Stunden am oder auf dem Wasser der Ostsee. Und lehrreichen Erfahrungsaustausch im Board. Jungs Gute Nacht und schlaft gut. Bis Moin oder später.


----------



## yukonjack (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ich halte mich dran. Wenn ich richtig nachdenke dann hab ich mich in den letzten 30 Jahren auch schon daran gehalten. Sollte ich trotzdem mal das Dorschlimit erreichen, na dann fange ich eben weiter und zwar Kabeljau.


----------



## wattläufer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Für mich ist es kein Problem, mich an das Limit zu halten. Ich habe ja immer noch die Möglichkeit, wenn ich noch weiter angel und was fange Kollegen die nichts fangen etwas abgeben. Man macht dann jemand eine Freude und schaft so neue Kontakte.
Was mich nur stört ist die Tatsache, als wenn wir die Hauptschuldigen an der Misere sein sollen.
Wir als Angler halten uns ans Schonmaß und setzen die Fische zurück!
Aber die großen Netzfischer? Wieviel Kleinfische werden dort in den Netzen mitgefangen, trotz der Maschengrößen und dann totgedrückt?#d. Da sollte man vieleicht mal ansetzen.

MFG Wattläufer


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Für mich ist es kein Problem, mich an das Limit zu halten. Ich habe ja immer noch die Möglichkeit, wenn ich noch weiter angel und was fange Kollegen die nichts fangen etwas abgeben.



;+;+;+ Das ist ja mal ne Aussage. Du hälst dich ans Limit, aber eigentlich doch nicht.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## wattläufer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Es ist mir schon oft passiert,das auf nem Kutter auf eimal ein Dorsch aus meiner Kiste in die eines Mitanglers gesprungen ist, der bis kurz vorm Abhupen noch nichts gefangen hatte. Oder beim Makrelenangeln oder Heringsangeln.
So sind die Biester manchmal.
Ich möchte hierüber aber keine Wortklauberei führen, ich kann damit jedenfalls ganz gut leben!!!#6

MFG Wattläufer


----------



## kleine flunder (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ja,ja, wir Angler sind wieder daran Schuld das die Dorschbestände abgenommen haben weil wir zu gierig sind|gr:

Mit der Angel bekommst Du kein Gewässer leer.
Aber das ist wie immer, die kleinen fängt man und die großen lässt man laufen#q

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/art...ischer-beklagen-Tiefstpreise-fuer-Dorsch.html

Ich will nicht wissen wie viel Tonnen Fisch jedes Jahr gefangen wird und dann vernichtet zu werden weil es nicht in den Handel kommt oder nicht verkauft wird.
Bei mir ist noch kein Dorsch schlecht geworden, egal ob ich nun 5 oder 10 Stück gefangen habe.
Angeltag ist jeder Tag aber Fangtag?????
Dagegen haben die Fischer immer was im Netz|gr:

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Nicht zu verachten sind auch die Tonnen an Beifang, die als Krabbenfutter wieder im Wasser landen. Allein diesen Berg an Fisch würde ich gerne mal sehen. Das sollte auch in die Quote und ein Ausgleich gezahlt werden. Wird doch bei vielen Bauern auch gemacht.

Aber das hier ist Politik und beschlossene Sache. Bauernopfer.


----------



## Dingsens (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

@ wattläufer:

Ein dickes "Daumen hoch" von mir!! #6
Genau SO passiert es bei mir auch stets und ständig. Bei meinem selbstauferlegten Mindestmaß von 45cm bekommen die minimal kleineren, und bei guter Durschnittsgröße auch mal die 50-er Kategorie, auf wundersame Weise auch immer "Füße" und suchen sich eine Kiste, in der nicht so viel "Gedränge" herrscht!! :m
Und ja, auch ich konnte bisher und kann weiterhin SEHR GUT damit leben!

@ hirschkäfer:
Ich hatte bisher immer Baglimit gelesen, und nicht Biss-oder Haklimit! |bigeyes |kopfkrat

Und selbst wenn ich für jeden Mitangler an Bord, der kein so glückliches Händchen hat, 3 Dorsche mitfange, würde ich mich an das (dann eventuell) geltende Recht halten, sofern ich SELBST nur 5 Dorsche mitnehme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

So langsam scheint sichs zu stabilisieren mit um die 60%, die sich dran halten werden, und ca. 40% flexibleren...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam scheint sichs zu stabilisieren mit um die 60%, die sich dran halten werden, und ca. 40% flexibleren...



Mich würde mal intzeressieren, wo von diejenigen, die für "von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich" abgestimmt haben, das abhängig machen werden?

Verstehen kann ich das eh nicht. Ob mir eine Verordnung gefällt oder auch nicht, ob sinnvoll oder auch nicht- ich sollte mich an die geltenden Regelungen halten! Wir müssen uns doch nichts vormachen. Sollte es Kontrollen geben und hierbei eine hohe Quote an Vergehen festgestellt werden, stellt es den Angler an den Pranger. Also genau denjenigen, der über die Fischer mit Beifang, Rückwurf etc. schimpft, da er sich nicht an die Quoten hält. Zudem wäre sicherlich eine Verschärfung der Regelungen für Angler denkbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zudem wäre sicherlich eine Verschärfung der Regelungen für Angler denkbar.


Wollen wir wetten, dass sowas eh kommt (siehe Dr. Lemckes Äußerungen)?

Und dennoch werden sie für Kontrollen weder Personal noch Kohle haben.

Und wenn sie dafür tatsächlich Personal und Kohle einsetzen, um Angler wegen Baglimit auf die Pelle zu rücken (immer dran denken, "errechneter" Anteilsverzicht der Angler ca. 1000 t/Jahr, erstmal MUSS einer mehr als 5 fangen, und dann noch zu denen gehören, die sich nicht ans Baglimit halten - von wie viel t sprechen wir dann pro Jahr? 1, 10, 20 oder gar 30? ), dann würde es ja komplett irre werden...

Statt z. B. Verkäufe an der Steuer vorbei in vielen Häfen, falsch deklariert (wie viele Mefos gehen da als Lachs weg) zu verfolgen, dann wirds eh umso verständlicher, wenn bei solchen Regelungen anglerseitig immer flexibler reagiert werden wird...


----------



## Vanner (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal intzeressieren, wo von diejenigen, die für "von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich" abgestimmt haben, das abhängig machen werden?



Kann ich dir, mich betreffend, sagen. Fahre ich früh hoch zur Küste und am Abend wieder nach hause, um vom Kutter zu Angeln, dann würde ich auch mehr als die 5 Dorsche mitnehmen. Mache ich dagegen mehrere Tage Urlaub an der Küste, dann würde ich mich an die 5 Dorsche pro Tag halten.
Aber wie gesagt, auch die müssen erst mal gefangen werden. Und falls hier wieder Einer kommt, von wegen Fische mit Fahrkosten verrechnen, das ist nicht so.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Die Frage, ob wir uns daran halten, gehört hier sicher nicht ins Forum. Das haben andere schon geschrieben, und stimmt völlig. Natürlich halten wir uns daran! Alles andere wäre angekündigter Rechtsbruch schwarz auf weiß - geht gar nicht! 
Wenn es die hier viel gescholtenen Verbände mit ihrer Arbeit schon nicht schaffen, für Angeln und Angler zu arbeiten, dann sollten wir als Angler eine solche Frage gar nicht erst stellen. Damit disqualifizieren wir uns selbst. Dieser Thread ist für alle Gutmenschen, Peta und Co. geradezu der Beweis, was wir Angler sind....

Bei Huchen, Äsche, Hecht, Zander und Co. gibt es in vielen Gewässern ein Baglimit, das wesentlich niedriger liegt, und nicht ansatzweise diskutiert wird. Woran liegt das? Weil man das Baglimit quasi eh nie erreicht? 

Meiner Ansicht nach wäre ein zeitlich begrenztes (erstmal 12 Monate) Baglimit von 8 Fischen bei einem Mindesmaß von 45cm viel sinnvoller gewesen. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie die Situation im nächsten Jahr aussieht.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob wir uns daran halten, gehört hier sicher nicht ins Forum. Das haben andere schon geschrieben, und stimmt völlig. Natürlich halten wir uns daran! Alles andere wäre angekündigter Rechtsbruch schwarz auf weiß - geht gar nicht!
> Wenn es die hier viel gescholtenen Verbände mit ihrer Arbeit schon nicht schaffen, für Angeln und Angler zu arbeiten, dann sollten wir als Angler eine solche Frage gar nicht erst stellen. Damit disqualifizieren wir uns selbst. Dieser Thread ist für alle Gutmenschen, Peta und Co. geradezu der Beweis, was wir Angler sind....
> 
> *Bei Huchen, Äsche, Hecht, Zander und Co. gibt es in vielen Gewässern ein Baglimit, das wesentlich niedriger liegt, und nicht ansatzweise diskutiert wird. Woran liegt das? Weil man das Baglimit quasi eh nie erreicht?*
> ...



Nö, weil es Sinn macht und eben dem Bestand zu gute kommt wenn ich nur die begrenzte Anzahl an Fisch mitnehme. Das ist der große Unterschied zum Dorschlimit für Angler.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Das musst du mir mal erklären. Du schreibst selbst, ein nicht entnommener Fisch ist gut für den Bestand - beim Dorsch trifft dies aber nicht zu. Dem kann ich nicht folgen. Der Grundsatz ist genau der Gleiche. Jeder einzelne nicht entnommene Fisch ist gut für den Gesamtbestand!!! 
Sicher könnte man diskutieren, ob die Fangmenge der Angler einen erheblichen Einfluss auf den Bestand hat, aber man sollte nicht generell sagen, die kommerzielle Fischei muss zurückstecken, die Angler machen weiter wie zuvor. Damit spielen wir unseren Gegnern nur zu...

Björn


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ich möchte mich grundsätzlich an die Bestimmungen halten, komme aber eventuell bei einer Kontrolle in die Definitionsfalle:

Wie ist/wird denn "pro Tag" definiert?

Kalendarischer Tag, also 0:00 bis 24:00 Uhr?
24 Stunden vom Angelbeginn an?
Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenaufgang?
Pro Angelsession?

Wenn ich in der Brandung am Abend 5 Dorsche fange und nach 24:00 Uhr  nochmals 5 Dorsche fange aber morgens mit 10 Dorschen kontrolliert  werde? Was, wenn ich zwischendurch die Angelei unterbrochen habe?

Oder morgens auf dem Boot 5 Dorsche fange und abends in der Brandung  auch? Ist das was anderes, als wenn ich erst abends in der Brandung 5  fange und dann sechs Stunden später am Morgen im Boot ebenfalls meine 5  Dorsche fange? Der Zeitabstand ist doch der gleiche. 

Ich nehme das jetzt nicht alles todernst, aber die geplante Regelung hört sich für mich irgendwie kompliziert an...

Letztlich werde ich mich selbstverständlich an beschlossene Gesetze halten! Ob mir das persönlich passt oder nicht, darf doch nicht wirklich eine Frage sein!!! Genau wie Tempolimits, Steuergesetze, Eigentumsrechte, das "NEIN" von einer Frau und und und... Leute , Leute. Aufregen darf man sich, dagegen sein darf man auch und mit entsprechenden legalen Mitteln kann man für oder gegen alles mögliche eintreten... Aber das anscheinend immer mehr Bürger, egal ob Angler oder Nichtangler, glauben, für sie gelten beschlossene Gesetze nicht, ist höchst besorgniserregend für die Zukunft eines der sichersten und reichsten Länder der Welt. 

Ich möchte keinesfalls, wie schon zu viele, in den Chor derjenigen einfallen, die den Untergang des Abendlandes prognostizieren. Aber wenn man einige Komentare hier liest, kann ich nur staunen. 
Ich bin aber froh, dass ein gefühlter Großteil der Kommentatoren das notwendige Übel einer Einschränkung der Tagesfänge akzeptieren wird. Das finde ich gut! 

Schonmaß für Dorsch vom Boot hoch auf 50 cm und eine Schonzeit von Mitte Januar bis Ende März, sowie ausgewiesene Schongebiete für Laich- und Jungfische
 für ALLE Dorschfänger fände ich aber weitaus sinnvoller als das nun beschlossene Baglimit.

Wird schon wieder... |wavey:

Carsten


----------



## KaroFisch (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hi,
ich will mich nicht zum Dorschexperten aufspielen der ich nicht bin. Aber das laut jetztiger Abstimmung >40% der Angler meinen sich ihre eigenen Regeln machen zu können finde ich schon fragwürdig. Zumal anzunehmen ist das ein gewisser Anteil das auch nicht auf Dorsch beschränken wird. 
Aber wenn man die Hinterlassenschaften vieler Angler sieht weiss man leider eh das so einige dabei sind, die sicher nicht in die Kategorie Naturfreund fallen.

Ich will nächstes Jahr an die Ostsee und sicher auch mal auf Dorsch los, aber wenn ich angeln geh dann nicht um das maximal mögliche mitzunehmen sondern um zu angeln. 
Eine Frage der Motivation. Angler oder Fischer.
Für die maximale Fischmenge ist die Angel doch auch nicht das Instrument der Wahl.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will mich nicht zum Dorschexperten aufspielen der ich nicht bin. Aber das laut jetztiger Abstimmung >40% der Angler meinen sich ihre eigenen Regeln machen zu können finde ich schon fragwürdig. Zumal anzunehmen ist das ein gewisser Anteil das auch nicht auf Dorsch beschränken wird.
> Aber wenn man die Hinterlassenschaften vieler Angler sieht weiss man leider eh das so einige dabei sind, die sicher nicht in die Kategorie Naturfreund fallen.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn die Fahrt mit dem Kutter 500 Euro kosten würde?
Oder 40 Euro ...Baglimit auf alle Fische = 0  ?

Du fährst ja nur zum Angeln...    

Den ersten Absatz hätteste Dir auch sparen können. 
Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe. 
Brauch sich keiner ausnehmen.


----------



## Nordan (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ich wolle nurnmal anmerken, dass für mich die Optionen "Nein", sowie "von Fall zu Fall" doch beide eigentlich das selbe meinen:

Ich halte mich nicht daran.....oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ob Regeln eingehalten werden oder nicht liegt größtenteils daran, ob sie für den der sie einhalten soll "plausibel" sind. 

Wenn man die Regeln so erklären kann, dass sie verstanden werden und für denjenigen der sich daran halten soll nachvollziehbar sind, ist die Akzeptanz wesentlich höher. 

Problem an der Sache mit dem Baglimit:
Man tut sich schwer jemandem, der über die Sache mal etwas nachgedacht hat, zu erklären dass dieses Baglimit dem Dorschbestand hilft. 

Da bleibt dann nur die Möglickeit zu sagen: 
Ist verboten, weil irgendwer es so haben will.

Dann muss man aber halt auch damit leben, dass nicht jeder das so akzeptiert. 

Ist ja kein Angler-typisches Phänomen, ist in allen anderen Lebensbereichen ganz genau so.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Das musst du mir mal erklären. Du schreibst selbst, ein nicht entnommener Fisch ist gut für den Bestand - beim Dorsch trifft dies aber nicht zu. Dem kann ich nicht folgen. Der Grundsatz ist genau der Gleiche. Jeder einzelne nicht entnommene Fisch ist gut für den Gesamtbestand!!!
> Sicher könnte man diskutieren, ob die Fangmenge der Angler einen erheblichen Einfluss auf den Bestand hat, aber man sollte nicht generell sagen, die kommerzielle Fischei muss zurückstecken, die Angler machen weiter wie zuvor. Damit spielen wir unseren Gegnern nur zu...
> 
> Björn



Genau, jeder Dorsch der durch das Baglimit hier geschützt wird wäre gut, kommt in diesem Fall aber nicht vor, da eben die Fischer unsere Anglereinsparung von gerechnet 900t bei sich mit 2000t+ mehr Fang was sie nun raus holen dürfen bekommen haben und somit mit ihren Fängen plus den Anglereinsparungen trotzdem unter dem kritischen Wert(der bei 88% Quotenkürzung gelegen hat) bleibt um den bestand nicht mal zu vergrößern sondern erst ein mal zu erhalten.

 Somit völlig sinnlos, Angler zu beschränken und gleichzeitig den Fischern Mehrfänge zugestehen, welche dann auch noch mit mehr Beifang und Zerstörung des Lebensraumes einhergehen, als würden einfach die Angler ihre Dorsche mit der Angel fangen.


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

moin...


wurde ja an anderer stelle ausgiebig disktuiert,
da kann man geteilter meinung sein. 

ich weiss nur sicher, dass angler 
einen  nicht unerheblichen teil der "biomasse" fangen, und dass das natürlich
auswirkungen auf den bestand hat.
auch wurden die angler zum ersten mal mit erfasst,
 was völlig in ordnung ist.


finde auch die fragestellung "sich an das baglimit zu halten" etwas fragwürdig, 
 ist ja bei anderen fischarten (schonmass, anzahl) auch so...


komme auch mit 5 dorschen klar 
(wenn es dann mal soviele sind, 
die auch gutes mass haben...keene lütten)


----------



## thanatos (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

mit JA hab ich gestimmt -weil ich ganz darauf verzichten werde


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Was sollen die Leute ankreuzen die jetzt vorhatten dort Angel / Dorsch Urlaub zu machen und auf Grund der Entscheidungen lieber wo anders hin gehen?



Ist es so schlimm nur 5 Dorsche am Tag fangen zu dürfen?  Wie viele möchtest du denn mitnehmen?


----------



## yacaré (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Ist es so schlimm nur 5 Dorsche am Tag fangen zu dürfen?  Wie viele möchtest du denn mitnehmen?


Für meinen Teil (und ich denke, für viele andere hier auch) ist es nicht schlimm, mal auch gar nichts zu fangen, ist bei mir schon oft genug vorgekommen und eine Facette meines Hobbys!  Es ist für mich auch nicht schlimm, während der Schonzeit überhaupt nicht auf Dorsch zu angeln... Nur wie unausgegoren das Ganze ist, wird an einem kleinen Beispiel deutlich: Ein Angler, der an der Küste wohnt, kann, theoretisch, wenn er auch nur an 50 Tagen rausfährt, 250 Dorsche fangen. Einem Gast, der einmal im Jahr für ein Wochenende extra an die Küste fahren muss, werden nicht mehr als 10 zugestanden... Vielleicht hat er an einem der zwei Tage auch gar nichts gefangen... Am anderen hätte er dann vielleicht die Möglichkeit 8 mitzunehmen... Aber nix da! Da wäre ein "Jahreskontingent" für _alle_ sicher besser und gerechter... Für mich ist die Aussicht, wenn es mal "gut" läuft, nach 5 Dorschen einpacken zu müssen, angesichts des zeitlichen (und finanziellen) Aufwandes einfach zu demotivierend, also fahre ich gar nicht erst hin... Das "Risiko", nichts zu fangen, nahme ich dagegen gern in Kauf! #h


----------



## Greenmile1 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

"Jahreskontingent" ????

und wie bitte schön willste das dann kontrolieren ??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ich bin mit der Kultur des Dorsch-Angelns und Pilgern zur Ostsee nicht bewandert, aber eines frage ich mich:

Woher kommt dieser Ursprung, soviel Fisch dort mitzunehmen wir möglich ?


----------



## Flatfish86 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Kultur des Dorsch-Angelns und Pilgern zur Ostsee nicht bewandert, aber eines frage ich mich:
> 
> Woher kommt dieser Ursprung, soviel Fisch dort mitzunehmen wir möglich ?




Guck mal hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragik_der_Allmende

Zitat: "H. Scott. Gordon  schrieb noch 1954 am Beispiel der Fischerei: „Niemand misst einem  Besitz, der allen zur freien Verfügung steht, einen Wert bei, weil  jeder, der so tollkühn ist zu warten, bis er an die Reihe kommt,  schließlich feststellt, dass ein anderer seinen Teil bereits weggenommen  hat".


----------



## 1963krabbe (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Moin ; Fünf bzw. Drei  Dorsche ist völlig o.K. --Ob es bei dieser jetzigen regelung  Sinn macht ist eine andere Frage.Das muss politisch diskutiert werden. Und nicht wie ein " Wutbürger" der mit allem was von " oben" kommt erst einmal grundsätzlich nicht einverstanden ist.
das problem war doch : Dem Bestand vom Ostsee-Dorsch im Westteil (!!) geht es nicht so gut. Alle Einig ?  Also !! Und jetzt ist es halt Gesetz sich zu beschränken. Nutzt Eure Energie besser um das durch Eure Vertreter zu ändern wenn es nicht in Ordnung ist. Die hier eingesetzte Energie sollte kanalisiert werden um Sie dann dort anzusetzen wo es evtl. Wirkung hat. Und bis dahin würde ich mal sagen : Achtet bitte sehr aktiv auf den guten Ruf der Angler.Jeder der mit Überschreitungen des Limits erwischt wird macht jede notwendige Diskussion mit den Verantwortlichen fast unmöglich. Und es gibt halt einmal mehr " Grüne Umweltretter" als Angler oder Fischer zusammen. Und wer  die Macht hat der bestimmt halt für alle mit. Ich habe schon einige Diskussionen mit sehr uneinsichtigen Angelkollegen geführt. macht keinen Spass---muss aber wohl sein. Und grosse haken fischen um prinzipiell kleine Dorsche zu schonen kann man auch das ganze jahr machen. Seid mal etwas selbstkritisch....Wozu 38 er Dorsch ? Für Fischfrikadellen....Ich finde das unverantwortlich...Auch bei den Fischern. keine Frage.Moin.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



bastido schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wo ist der Ursprung des so große Karpfen wie möglich aus Paylakes zu fangen und wieder zu Releasen?
> 
> Zu Deiner Frage, Dorsch is lecker und jeder nach seiner facon. Wobei mir bei "so viel wie möglich" der Unterton nicht so sehr gefällt. Das trifft bei weitem nicht auf die Mehrheit der Dorschangler zu.



Wozu die Gegenfrage ?

Ich frage mich das Ernsthaft ohne Hintergedanken, warum also jetzt verfälschen ? Der releaste Karpfen ist eben auch nicht weg aus dem See, er hat für jeden weiteren Paylake-Trophy-Fischer einen Mehrwert. 

Wenn Dorsch weg ist, ist Dorsch weg. Wenn jetzt alle nach Bayern fahren um die Forellen aus den Bächen zu holen und das Limit von 1 oder 2 am Tag hinterfragen ist das ein anderer Maßstab ?

Ich begreife das halt nicht, weil ich das endlose Wasser und den  endlosen (?) Fischreichtum so nicht kenne. Das aber seit Jahren gemahnt wird das die Meere leer gefischt sind ist doch jetzt nicht neu. Mir gehts halt um den Grundgedanken der Menge, woher kommt das.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



zander67 schrieb:


> Du schreibst es selber:
> leer gefischt, nicht leer geangelt.
> 
> Das ist der Unterschied.
> ...



Ja, aber das Problem entstammt doch einem Kern, dem Menschen. Ich will hier nicht auf kommerziellen Fischfang hinaus oder Politik, sondern einfach nur:

Warum mehr als 5 Dorsche ? Warum geht das der Bachforelle nicht so ? Die Äsche wollen wir auch schützen, den Aal, warum darf es bei einem Fisch aus der Ostsee so nicht sein ?

Esse ich zuwenig Fisch, habe ich beim Kutterangeln das Schleppen der Kisten als Ritual verpasst oder wat ? Ich würde NIE 5 Karpfen oder 5 Hechte oder 5 Schleien mitnehmen, weil es sowohl meinen Gefrierschrank, wie meinen Konsum einfach übersteigt, beim Dorsch reden wir über mehr.

Was ist eigtl. mit den anderen Fischarten, wenn wir schon dabei sind ? Unterliegen diese auch Regelungen oder werden die gar nicht so befeuert ?


----------



## seeschwalbe (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ich denke,das Du da etwas verkehrt denkst.
Erst muß Ich mir eine Ostseekarte kaufen, 30 €, für nichts,
denn das Land M V bringt ja nichts dafür.
Dann bezahl ich 50 € für die Kutterfahrt und nun darf ich nur
5 Dorsche fangen,wäre ja nicht weiter schlimm,aber ich muß
jeden Dorsch ab 38 cm nehmen und darf auch keinen
an meine Mitangler abgeben, die nicht viel fangen.
Nun habe ich aber in einer bis zwei Stunden ein Limit erreicht
Was mach ich dann? An Land kann ich nach Hause gehen,
aber auf dem Schiff ? Das ist das Problem das die Landangler
nicht kennen.|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich denke,das Du da etwas verkehrt denkst.
> Erst muß Ich mir eine Ostseekarte kaufen, 30 €, für nichts,
> denn das Land M V bringt ja nichts dafür.
> Dann bezahl ich 50 € für die Kutterfahrt und nun darf ich nur
> ...



Äh.

Ich bezahle auch erstmal für nichts Geld um an Gewässer angeln zu gehen wo ich dir auch nicht jedes mal den Bestand an Fisch sagen kann.

Ohne den Kutter, mal davon ab, muss ich auch jede Schleie mit 26 cm mitnehmen, darf aber keine abgeben und das Limit lautet 3. Ich muss dann meinen Zielfisch wechseln. Das alles gilt für das Angeln an/in der Ostsee doch auch. Jetzt zumindest.

Die Frage habe ich auch nicht nur auf den Kutter limitieren wollen, es Angeln auch Einheimische vom Land aus. Wie sehen die das denn ?

Kannst du auf dem Kutter deinen Zielfisch nicht wechseln, ändern ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, meistens nicht.
> Plattfisch = Sandboden
> Dorsch = Steine / Tang
> 
> ...



Ja, aber bei diesen Themen geht es dann um Politik und den Verband, hier ist die Zahl und das " daran halten" schon sehr gut eingegrenzt und ich habe es einfacher Begründungen zu finden oder erfragen. In jedem politischen Thread ist mir das zu Heikel, da werden die Beiträge dem User und Schubladen zugeordnet.

Jetzt hab ich aber schon mal was gelernt, Platte und Dorsch schließen sich aus. So richtig schlau draus werde ich dennoch nicht.

War Kutter fahren eher günstiges Fisch horten ?


----------



## Flatfish86 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber schon mal was gelernt, Platte und Dorsch schließen sich aus. So richtig schlau draus werde ich dennoch nicht.



Lass Dir nix erzählen! Ich habe schon häufig schöne Dorsche beim Plattenangeln vom Boot/Kutter als Beifang gehabt. Die Platten stehen ja nicht nur auf reinem Sandgrund. Klar am Besten geht Dorsch auf Stein/Tang. Außerdem kann man mit dem Kutter ja auch mal ein bisschen rumfahren und die Spots wechseln. Die Leute sind halt einfach faul...

Ansonsten #6 für Deine Gedanken!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nicht immer alles so schlecht machen.#h
> Horten tun nur die Wenigsten.
> 
> VG



Ich mache nichts schlecht, ich möchte einfach von Erfahrungen anderer hören. Eine Frage die ich stelle soll keinen Fakt zum Thema darstellen.



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Lass Dir nix erzählen! Ich habe schon häufig schöne Dorsche beim Plattenangeln vom Boot/Kutter als Beifang gehabt. Die Platten stehen ja nicht nur auf reinem Sandgrund. Klar am Besten geht Dorsch auf Stein/Tang. Außerdem kann man mit dem Kutter ja auch mal ein bisschen rumfahren und die Spots wechseln. Die Leute sind halt einfach faul...
> 
> Ansonsten #6 für Deine Gedanken!



Dann sieht das für mich nämlich auch anders aus, meine Frage wurde jetzt tendenziell auch nicht Beantwortet, hier steht wieder der Kutter im Mittelpunkt.

Warum reichen 5 nicht ? Weil die Ostsee größer ist ?


----------



## Flatfish86 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Unabhängig dazu wie man zum Bag-Limit steht: Ich glaube es ist einfach Gewohnheit. Ist doch überall so, wenn ne neue Regel eingeführt sind, die Leute einschränkt, ist das Geschrei erstmal groß. Aber über die Jahre oder Jahrzehnte gewöhnt man sich dran. Bag-Limits im Süßwasser gibt es in Deutschland schon seit Jahrzehnten. Von der Ostsee kannte man das nicht bzw. kaum.

In den USA oder Australien ist die Meeresangelei viel stärker reguliert. Da gibt es teilweise für jede Fischart ein Bag-Limit, auch wenn es dem Bestand gut geht. Die sind dann halt entsprechend hoch, sollen aber verhindern, dass Leute sich mit Fisch besacken und z.B. verkaufen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Unabhängig dazu wie man zum Bag-Limit steht: Ich glaube es ist einfach Gewohnheit. Ist doch überall so, wenn ne neue Regel eingeführt sind, die Leute einschränkt, ist das Geschrei erstmal groß. Aber über die Jahre oder Jahrzehnte gewöhnt man sich dran. Bag-Limits im Süßwasser gibt es in Duetschland schon seit Jahrzehnten. Von der Ostsee kannte man das nicht bzw. kaum.



Und genau das ist doch der Grund wo ich bei mir so viele Fragezeichen habe, es ist doch so:

Viele von Landeinwärts, fernab der Ostsee pilgern zu den Küsten um Dorsche zu fangen, das konnte man im AB über die Jahre auch lesen. Diese Leute kennen das Baglimit doch aus der Heimat ,sind mit dieser Regelung doch schon vertraut und wissen auch warum das so ist. Wenn jeder seine Hechte aus dem Bodden entnehmen würde, auch über das Bag-Limit, wie würde das denn ausgehen ? Jeder weiß das, viele gehen diesen Weg mit.

Weiter Richtung norden, das Wasser wird salziger, die Ansicht anders ? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Dingsens (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Weiter Richtung norden, das Wasser wird salziger, die Ansicht anders ? Verstehe ich nicht.     

Ist wohl nicht in kurzen Sätzen zu erklären.

Das Hauptproblem ist aus meiner Sicht der logistische Aufwand, um an den Dorsch zu kommen.
Tagsüber fängst du einfach mal höchst selten Dorsch vom Ufer.
Die "Rush-Hour" ist meist die blaue Stunde, also die Zeit der Dämmerung.
Ist es zu warm oder zu kalt, kannst du dich eine Woche ins Wasser stellen, du wirst höchstwahrscheinlich keinen einzigen Dorsch zu Gesicht bekommen.
Und genau für diese Situationen, in denen sich der allergrößte Teil der Touristen befindet, gibt (gab?) es die Leihboote und Kutter.
Nun stelle man sich mal vor, die erste Drift knallt mal gleich richtig rein (schon oft selbst erlebt!), wenn die Dorsche morgens im Fressrausch sind. Dann hast du unter Umständen in 30-60 Minuten dein Limit voll. Glaubst du im Ernst, dass sich die Leute dann den ganzen Rest der Ausfahrt mit Plattfischen begnügen möchten? Das ist wohl mehr als unwahrscheinlich.
Denn wie schonmal genannt, sind auch diese Fische nicht immer in bester Kondition oder überall mal so eben auffindbar.

Was ich damit sagen möchte, es ist der Aufwand, der die Sache so unattraktiv macht. Denn an JEDEM anderen Gewässer kann ich jederzeit einpacken und nach Hause fahren. Oder ich schwenke auf andere Zielfische um.
Für die Kutter-und Bootsangler, sowie die Eigner und Vermieter war, ist und bleibt der Dorsch eben der Brot-und Butterfisch. 

Auf einem Kutter bestand für den größten Teil der Angler somit die einzig wirkliche Chance, schöne Dorschdrills zu erleben, die Geselligkeit und Gruppendynamik zu genießen und sich einzig und allein auf die Angelei selbst zu konzentrieren.

Es ist wohl tatsächlich schwierig, dafür ein Gefühl zu entwickeln, wenn man bisher keinerlei Berührungspunkte mit dieser Art der Angelei hatte. 
Denn mein Puls würde sich wohl im Gegenzug auch nicht um einen einzigen Schlag erhöhen, würde ab morgen das z.B. Karpfenangeln verboten. Mir täte es unsäglich Leid um die Leute, deren vielleicht einzige Passion dies ist, die Dramatik des Ganzen würde wohl dennoch gänzlich an mir vorbeiziehen.

Mir tut es tatsächlich am meisten um den touristischen Zweig leid, der durch diese Maßnahmen seiner oftmals einzigen Einnahmequelle beraubt wurde. Denn damit bricht ein großes Stück Küstenkultur weg, was höchstwahrscheinlich nie wieder anwachsen wird. 

Dennoch drücke allen hier oben die Daumen, die sich jahrzehntelang eine Existenz damit aufgebaut haben.

Grüße von jemandem, der nie ein Problem mit dem Bestandsschutz des Dorsches hatte, jetzt über diesen wahnwitzigen Versuch der Politik aber nur noch den Kopf schütten kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Und genau für diese Situationen, in denen sich der allergrößte Teil der Touristen befindet, gibt (gab?) es die Leihboote und Kutter.
> Nun stelle man sich mal vor, die erste Drift knallt mal gleich richtig rein (schon oft selbst erlebt!), wenn die Dorsche morgens im Fressrausch sind. Dann hast du unter Umständen in 30-60 Minuten dein Limit voll.



Die Tourlänge kann ich aber zeitlich bestimmen. Also will man Zeit und Aufwand mit Fisch verrechnen. Hier geht es also nur um Rentabilität. Geld gegen Fisch. Ich verurteile das nicht ! Nur spricht hier das mal wer ordentlich an.



Dingsens schrieb:


> Glaubst du im Ernst, dass sich die Leute dann den ganzen Rest der Ausfahrt mit Plattfischen begnügen möchten? Das ist wohl mehr als unwahrscheinlich.
> Denn wie schonmal genannt, sind auch diese Fische nicht immer in bester Kondition oder überall mal so eben auffindbar.






Dingsens schrieb:


> Denn mein Puls würde sich wohl im Gegenzug auch nicht um einen einzigen Schlag erhöhen, würde ab morgen das z.B. Karpfenangeln verboten. Mir täte es unsäglich Leid um die Leute, deren vielleicht einzige Passion dies ist, die Dramatik des Ganzen würde wohl dennoch gänzlich an mir vorbeiziehen.



Es wurde aber kein Angeln auf Dorsch verboten ? 

Auch beim Angeln im Süßwasser hast du immer die Konfrontation ein Limit zu haben. Normalerweise müsste jeder Weißfisch mit nach Hause genommen werden, was bei mir beim Feedern auch gern mal nach einer Stunde das Ende der Session bedeuten würde.




Dingsens schrieb:


> Mir tut es tatsächlich am meisten um den touristischen Zweig leid, der durch diese Maßnahmen seiner oftmals einzigen Einnahmequelle beraubt wurde. Denn damit bricht ein großes Stück Küstenkultur weg, was höchstwahrscheinlich nie wieder anwachsen wird.



Das ist sicherlich ein Punkt der Weh tun wird, bin ich ganz bei dir. Nur können die Leute doch immer noch dem geselligem Beieinander, den schönen Dorschdrills frönen und die Kutter noch nutzen. Keine Solidarität mehr mit den Kuttern, keine anderen Fische zu fangen ?

Zumindest geht bei dir die Tendenz, so verstehe ich das, darin aus, das Angeln auf Dorsch nur Unlimitiert Spaß brachte, weil man Filet raus bekommen hat, für das was man in Euros reingesteckt hatte.

Kann ich teilweise Nachvollziehen, wenn ich mir aber vorstellen mag das ganz Deutschland bei uns die Seen leer machen will ohne Limit weil es sich rechnen muss, wäre das ne Harte Nummer. Umgekehrt wird bei einer größeren Wasserfläche argumentiert das es kein Problem wäre, weil muss ja viel Fisch drin sein ?

Für mich heisst das also stand der Dinge:

Fisch gegen Geld, der entscheidende Punkt.


----------



## Dingsens (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Wie gesagt, es ist schwierig zu erklären.

Wie möchtest du denn bitte die Tourlänge zeitlich bestimmen?
Wenn deine Kiste voll ist, geht es zurück? Das verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht so wirklich.
Das hat NICHTS mit Fisch gegen Geld zu tun, sondern damit, dass du eventuell nach einer Stunde durch und für deine 40 oder 50 € Fahrpreis von vornherein reglementiert und der Chance beraubt bist, eventuell 8 oder 10 Fische zu fangen, wozu du vielleicht nur einen einzigen Tag im Jahr die Gelegenheit hast.
Und das hat absolut nichts mit Rentabilität zu tun, denn DIE kannst du nie erreichen oder bestimmen! Es kann ja sein, dass du 20 Dosche fängst und damit deine Unkosten mehr als deckst. Genausogut kann es passieren,dass du mit 2 Fischen von Bord gehst! Und genau dieser Nervenktzel und die Ungewissheit im positiven Sinne sind dir jetzt von vornherein wegreglementiert.

Und das Beispiel mit dem Karpfen war jetzt einfach fiktiv. Aber mit dem großen Unterschied, nicht stundenlang AUF dem Wasser "gefangen" und zum Nichtstun verdammt zu sein! Denn glaube mir, nicht jeder Dorschfanatiker mag Plattfisch! Selbst wenn er ihn fangen dürfte, würde es ihm vielleicht keinerlei Freude bereiten und nur nur dazu dienen, die Zeit totzuschlagen. Damit wäre dann aber auch jeglicher Sinn der Ausfahrt zum Teufel.

Ich denke, dass es schlicht und ergreifend unmöglich ist, dafür eine plausible Erklärung zu finden, das ist ein Hobby und eine Passion.
Vielleicht machst du dich einfach mal auf den Weg an unsere schöne Küste, findest einen Kutter und lässt dich von der Atmosphäre treiben. Das kann ich sowieso nur jedem empfehlen, der noch nicht hier oben an unserer schönen Küste geangelt hat. 

Und es ist nunmal bei jedem Thema so, dass es Pros und Kontras gibt. Daher finde ich es zumindest nachvollziehbar und ehrenwert, dass du für dich versuchst, den "Frust" der Betroffenen zu verstehen oder erklärt zu bekommen. 
Nur wird es schwierig bis unmöglich sein, sowas zu erklären.
Ich z.B. verstehe bis heute nicht, warum man sich so viele Muskeln antrainiert, bis man nahezu völlig bewegungsunfähig ist!
Aber das soll auch nur zum Beispiel dienen und in keinster Weise als Angriff missverstanden werden! Mir fiel nur gerade nichts anderes ein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist schwierig zu erklären.
> 
> Wie möchtest du denn bitte die Tourlänge zeitlich bestimmen?
> Wenn deine Kiste voll ist, geht es zurück? Das verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht so wirklich.
> ...



Nur hakt der Vergleich mit dem Bodybuilder insofern, das dieser nicht Nachhaltig sein muss, er kann immer Trainieren und ist nicht davon Abhängig, das die Hantel nicht mehr im Fitnessraum schwimmen. Würden die Jungs Hanteln essen, gut, dann wirds auch da ein Bag-Limit geben. :m

Für mich trifft hier scheinbar Nostalgie, Emotion und Fangabsicht zusammen, die so wohl nicht mehr zu vereinbaren ist. Ich sehe am Bag-Limit kein Problem, ich bin aber mit dem Thema so auch nicht betroffen, ich kann nur meine Logik der Art der Dinge hier äußérn, aber:

Viele deiner Punkte sind als Emotion für mich nicht direkt mit dem Fang verbunden, das gleiche Thema hast du beim Angeln hier auch. Ich müsste das Angeln auch einstellen, wenn ich das Limit erreicht hab. Ein Hechtangler der Nichts anderes will, außer Hecht mit seinen Kumpels fangen bei toller gemeinschaftlicher Atmosphäre, hat sein Limit auch und bricht dann ab ? Nein, er macht weiter. 

Wie sicher ist es denn, das die Kapitäne denn das Limit so durchsetzen, die Fische können ja auch wieder rein, auf bestimmte Größen abgezielt werden.

Ich versuch das halt irgendwo in Einklang zu bringen, was aber für alle relevanten Fische im Süßwasser nachvollziehbar reglementiert ist, soll wegen Kahn fahren auf der Ostsee nicht zählen. Ich meine, wenn ihr C & R auf den Kuttern betreibt, ist doch ohne Frage weiter Angeln kein Thema. 

Und nebenher:

Wenn dein Kapitän dich mit 2 Dorschen wieder nach Hause schickt, wie viele Leute würden mit selbigem nochmals raus fahren ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Offtopic an



> ch meine, wenn ihr C & R auf den Kuttern betreibt, ist doch ohne Frage weiter Angeln kein Thema.


Verboten z. B. in S-H, wurde schon ausführlich dargestellt mit Ausführungen des zuständigen Behördenleiters.

3/5 erlaubte Dorsche haste an einem guten Tag in der ersten Drift.

Danach ist dann schlicht Angeln einstellen - so einfach ist das..

Da zudem Angler keine Schuld haben an der Reduktion der Dorsche, dafür aber ein Mehrfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Einkommen in einer strukturschwachen Region generieren, gibt es keinerlei Grund für eine Beschränkung der Angler, solange noch ein Netz oder eine Reuse in der Ostsee steht.

Offtopic aus..

Die Frage warum und wieso ist zudem in diesem Thread komplett offtopic - es geht nur drum, ob man sich dran halten würde bei Mehrfang:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und aus Erfahrung, wie aus Umfragen, immer geneigt, mit als sinnlos oder einschränkend empfundenen Regulierungen phantasievoll um zu gehen.
> 
> Siehe auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
> ...


----------



## Dingsens (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Thomas, du hast es mit viel weniger Worten wesentlich treffender formuliert! #6

Und da es hier tatsächlich OT ist, belasse ich es auch dabei.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Und es ist nunmal bei jedem Thema so, dass es Pros und Kontras gibt.



Ok, dann erkläre mir doch einmal, was "pro" ist am Baglimit? Ich bin gespannt....

Ja, ich halte mich ans Baglimit!


----------



## Lubina (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Moinsen,
auch wenn ich rund 700km von der Ostsee entfernt wohne und nur 2-3x im Jahr zum Campen und Angeln auf Fehmarn bin, werde ich mich an das Baglimit halten.
(egal ob auf nem Boot mit Kumpels oder beim Brandungsangeln oder Spinnen.)

Persönlich bin ich - wie viele hier - der Meinung, dass das Baglimit für uns Angler nicht wirklich zum Erhalt der Dorschbestände beitragen kann, solange große, professionelle Schleppnetzunternehmen die Laichgründe der Dorsche umgraben.

Aber ich werde nicht dazu beitragen, dass es einen Grund gibt, UNS Anglern den "schwarzen Peter" in die Schuhe zu schieben. (echte 'schwarze Schafe', die sich an absolut keine Schonmaße oder Bestimmungen halten, gibt es leider genug....)

Sehr viel heftigere Verbote an den deutschen Küsten könnten in Kürze auf uns Meeresangler zukommen....

Daher werde ich noch in diesem Frühjahr an einer geplanten, organisierten Protest-Aktion auf der Ostsee von Anglern FÜR Angler aktiv teilnehmen, um meinen persönlichen Beitrag für unser aller gemeinsames Hobby zu leisten.
Einer ist Keiner - aber GEMEINSAM sind WIR ANGLER verdammt VIELE und können vielleicht etwas bewegen!
MACHT MIT! NUR GEMEINSAM sind wir stark!!! 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass - sobald der Termin steht - auch hier im AB demnächst nähere Infos zu lesen sind.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hallo,

ich muss mich nicht ans Baglimit halten .... weil die Ostsee als Urlaubsziel für mich leider gestorben ist.

Auch wenn es krass ist, was die Angelkutter erleben .... aber nur die S-H, M-V'ler können mit Nachdruck gegen diesen Blödsinn angehen.

Ich gehe noch weiter .... private Bootsinhaber mit Liegeplatz an der Ostsee sollten ein Kontingent bekommen .... wie oft sie Angelausrüstung mitführen dürfen. Baglimit kann da nicht helfen .... nur wenn der Angler in der Jahresbruttomenge nicht mehr als 10 Dorsche entnimmt wird das ganze doch vernünftig. Ohne Angeln an Bord -> keine Dorsche!

Sollte jemand "ironie" finden ..... könnte das vielleicht wahr sein .... wenn das ganze nicht so traurig wäre.


----------



## Lubina (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss mich nicht ans Baglimit halten .... weil die Ostsee als Urlaubsziel für mich leider gestorben ist.
> 
> Auch wenn es krass ist, was die Angelkutter erleben .... aber nur die S-H, M-V'ler können mit Nachdruck gegen diesen Blödsinn angehen.



"Wer den Kopf in den Sand steckt, sollte sich nicht über Sandkörner zwischen den Zähnen beschweren."......#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Richtig
"Wer den Kopf in den Sand steckt, sollte sich nicht über Sandkörner zwischen den Zähnen beschweren."......
dann fahrt 200 km weiter und da gibt es das limit nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



esox02 schrieb:


> dann fahrt 200 km weiter und da gibt es das limit nicht.



Genau, weggucken ist die Lösung. Wenn dann Polen auch eingeschränkt wird, gibt es ja am Nordkap noch Dorsch.  Seelachs vor Alaska ist auch ein Renner- oder tiefgefrorener Fisch aus dem Supermarkt.

Das will die Politik doch- Angler die einfach alles über sich ergehen lassen. Die Politik hat ja damit ausreichend Erfahrung in Form unserer Angelfischerverbände...

Thomas, ich brauch welche von Deinen Blutdrucktabletten!


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Nicht zu glauben:
http://www.biggame4u.net/show.aspx?autologin_user=&autologin_pw=&id=6778&cat=1&language=de 
#q:r


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

.....ich sehe diesen Trööt nun zum ersten Mal und bin völlig entsetzt.

Wieso werden im größten Forum für Angler die Nutzer gefragt, ob sie sich an gültige Gesetze halten werden....? 

Wenn so ein Thema mal in einem Minitrööt mal zur Sprache kommt Leute da mal rummaulen, ist das Schadensrisiko überschaubar....

Aber das ich beim Anklicken des Beitrages direkt an einer derartigen Umfrage teilnehmen soll finde ich tatsächlich höchst unglücklich. 

So kommen wir Angler doch nicht weiter - was genau verspricht man sich dann von so einem Umfrageergebnis?

Wäre es nicht wichtiger in Erfahrung zu bringen, welche Auswirkungen das Baglimit z.B. auf den Angeltourismus hat? 

Da würden die Fragen aber ganz anders lauten und man hätte mit dem Abstimmungsergebnis auch was zählbares in der Hand für evtl. interessierte Politiker, zumindest aber für die regionalen Medien im Norden. 

Sorry - selten so eine unsinnige Umfrage gesehen. Damit schießen wir uns sogar noch ein Eigentor. 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Äh.
> 
> Ich bezahle auch erstmal für nichts Geld um an Gewässer angeln zu gehen wo ich dir auch nicht jedes mal den Bestand an Fisch sagen kann.
> 
> ...



Genau dasist der Punkt, Einheimische wie bereits gesagt können mal eben fix los, bringen quasi keinen Gewinn für die örtlichen Arbeitsplätze.
 Was die Arbeitsplätze sichert sind die Wochenendangler von sonst wo, oder die die für eine Woche ihr Boot mit schleppen, jeden Abend essen gehen, eine Unterkunft mieten usw.
 Und denen soll dann zb vorgeschrieben sein 5 dorsche das wars....gehen wir von 7 Angeltagen aus. Zwei fallen aus wegen Sturm, an drei Tagen werden nur 3 Dorsche anstatt erlaubter 5 gefangen, an einem tag gibt's gar keinen Fisch und an dem einen Tag wo es läuft wies Brezel backen soll dann nach 5 Dorschen(womöglich nach 1Std angeln) abgebrochen werden und der Angler darf nicht seine eigenes Maß von 10 Dorschen an diesem Tag voll machen?!


 Und nochmal, Angler schaffen es nicht den Bestand an Dorsch zu gefährden, sollen nun aber diejenigen sein die zurück stecken, damit die Schuldigen noch wenige Jahre länger Fischen können und alles zerstören können!?#q#q#q#q


----------



## hans albers (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

moin

angler sind auf jeden fall mitbeteiligt
an entnahme der biomasse dorsch, 
und das in nicht geringem maße,
da braucht man kein wissenschaftler sein,
um das zu begreifen....

warum sollen also angler nicht reglementiert werden,
wenn es dem bestand schlecht geht ??

(ob da ein baglimit sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere frage,
mindestmass rauf und schonzeiten für alle, wären sinvoller, meiner meinung nach)

trotzdem finde ich die fragestellung ,ob man sich daran hält
in einem grossen anglerforum mehr als fragwürdig..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> *angler sind auf jeden fall mitbeteiligt
> an entnahme der biomasse dorsch*,
> ...



ja das sind sie, was niemand bestreitet, auch nicht die Angler.
 Aber eben in keinster Weise in dem Umfang, dass es dem Bestand auch nur annähernd schaden würde.  

 Und nein die Angler haben auch kein Problem damit, Fehler auszugleichen, womöglich noch Fehler anderer(Fischer/Politik)...

 Aber ein Problem ist es, wenn Angler Fehler anderer ausgleichen sollen, durch Beschränkungen die nix bringen und gleichzeitig, die Verursacher des derzeitigen Zustandes Ausnahmen bekommen um weiter daran zu arbeiten, dass der Zustand sich verschlechtert!!!


----------



## hans albers (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

moin

wer daran schuld ist, ist ein zusammenhang aus mehreren faktoren,
unter anderem zum hohe qouten, keine schongebiete, salzaustausch etc...

und auch wir als angler spielen da eine rolle, auch wenn es niemand hören mag....

im übrigen ging es mir um die im thread geforderte frage..
da wird bei anderen fischarten ja auch nicht gefragt, 
obwohl angler am wenigsten an deren rückgang beteiligt sind...

ausserdem wurde die quote der fischerei ja auch gesenkt, 
wenn leider auch nicht in gefordertem maße, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Dingsens (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

@ Fisherbandit1000:

NICHTS, ABSOLUT GAR NICHTS ist Pro am Baglimit!
Ich finde es absolut zum kotzen! #q
Für mich ist es zwar kein Problem, mich als Einheimischer daran zu halten, und das werde ich auch. Gutheißen kann ich es dennoch nicht.

Also habe ich mich entweder (für dich) missverständlich ausgedrückt, oder aber du hast es falsch interpretiert! |kopfkrat

So, Spannungsbogen gelöst? :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Genau dasist der Punkt, Einheimische wie bereits gesagt können mal eben fix los, bringen quasi keinen Gewinn für die örtlichen Arbeitsplätze.



Soll ich Dir mal meine Rechnung als Einheimischer aufmachen?

800.- € Liegeplatz p . a., 700.- €  Bootsservice, ca. 700.- € Sprit. Dann sind keine Kosten für Angelzubehör oder Köder bei. Anfahrtkosten? Nicht eingerechnet. Noch Fragen? Soll ich meine Rechnung fortführen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Dingsens schrieb:


> @ Fisherbandit1000:
> 
> NICHTS, ABSOLUT GAR NICHTS ist Pro am Baglimit!
> Ich finde es absolut zum kotzen! #q
> ...



Jo.. . Hatte mich schon gewundert |rolleyes


----------



## Hakumator (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ich als dicht am Meer wohnender werde mich daran halten, oder besser noch garnicht mehr auf Dorsch angeln. Kann aus Erfahrung sagen, es ist als Uferangler eh schon schwer genug gewesen überhaupt Dorsch zu fangen. 
Sei es nun 3 Dorsche jetzt in der Schonzeit oder 5 Dorsche pro Tag außerhalb, rückläufig sind die Fänge doch schon länger.
Ich halte ein generelles Fangverbot für angebracht, weder Fischer noch Angler und das für 3-5 Jahre, alles andere ist doch brotlose Kunst und hilft dem Dorsch garnicht. Den Menschen dessen Existenz durch ein generelles Fangverbot bedroht ist, sollten Subventionen für den Ausfall erhalten.#c


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir mal meine Rechnung als Einheimischer aufmachen?
> 
> 800.- € Liegeplatz p . a., 700.- € Bootsservice, ca. 700.- € Sprit. Dann sind keine Kosten für Angelzubehör oder Köder bei. Anfahrtkosten? Nicht eingerechnet. Noch Fragen? Soll ich meine Rechnung fortführen?



Ja so war das nicht gemeint, diese Sachen die die Einheimischen dort "umsetzen" braucht es ja mindestens, das dort überhaupt Menschen "überleben" können, um zu Leben und eben etwas für die Rente zu tun usw. muss aber eben mehr kommen, sprich auch Leute von außerhalb, was durch die Einschränkung aber massiv zurück gehen wird, wie bereits bei den Kuttern zu merken...#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ja so war das nicht gemeint,



So kam es bei mir an... |rolleyes

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass wir verdammt viel Kohle lassen. Die Rechnung die ich aufgemacht habe, betrifft alle "Einheimischen" Bootsangler. In Großenbrode liegen ca. 150- 200 Angelboote. Rechnen wir Liegeplatz und Bootssprit sind wir bei ca. 1500.- Euro im Schnitt, je nach Größe. Wenn die wegfallen, dann weißt Du was in Großenbrode los ist? Nicht mehr viel...

Das betrifft Fehmarn in einer ähnlichen Größenordnung, allerdings sind das die Folgen nicht ganz so gravierend, da Fehmarn natülich auch viele Segler beheimatet. Spüren würde das ein Hafen wir Burgtiefe aber auf jeden Fall. 

Brandungs- und Spinnangler aus der Umgebung sind hier nicht berücksichtig. Die Folgen durch das baglimit sind eine Katastrophe für die Region.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

@fisherbandit

du wirst mir als Inländer aber doch zustimmen, das Vollborn`s Jünger und auch einige Bootbesitzer hier im Forum, die Tendenz hatten .....


den Urlauber mit der alleinigen Kutter Option für den Wunsch von 10 Dorschen als Fleischmacher niederzuschreiben - mit dem in dem insgeheimen Wissen das man dann halt selber dann zweimal kurz rausfährt #c#h

Und diese ganzen Beiträge hatten dann schon das Geschmäckle von ... wir als Anreiner sind ja nicht so richtig betroffen und die Bösen sind die Urlaubsfleischmacher.

Dich nehme ich durch meine gelesenen Beiträge ausrücklich aus.


----------



## Fuldaangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Ich kenne genug Leute von der Küste die versuchen ihre Sprit, Liegeplatz und sonstige  Kosten über den Verkauf von Fisch wieder etwas aufzubessern. Sicherlich sind es jetzt auch diese die am lautesten schreien. Wenn der Fisch dann wenn er Laichzeit hat mal ne anständige Schonzeit hat (siehe Skrei in Norwegen) dann würde es lange nicht so aussehen wie es aussieht und wir müßten uns hier nicht irgendwelche (Vorwürfe) an den Kopf hauen. Jeder sollte ein wenig Maß halten und dann ists für alle besser.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Weißt Du, natürlich hat jeder seine eigenen Ansichten. Der eine entnimmt 10 Dorsche, der nächste 3 und ein anderer gerne auch mal 20. Jeder glaubt sein Verhalten wäre in Ordnung- ansonsten würde er sich ja anders verhalten |rolleyes...

Ich verurteile niemanden, wenn er hier eine Woche Urlaub macht und an einem Tag 10 Dorsche entnehmen würde (ohne Baglimit!). Am nächsten eventuell sogar noch mehr und nach 5 Angeltagen hat er dann meinetwegen 50 Dorsche. Dann ist das so, denn was war in den letzten Jahren oder kommt in den nächsten Jahren. 5 Dorsche inn 2 Wochen? Eine Woche Urlaub und ohne Ausfahrt wegen strkem Wind?

Ich glaube mein Durchschnitt liegt bei 3 oder eventuell auch 5 entnommenen Dorschen pro Tag. Da waren aber auch Tage mit 10 Dorschen bei. Denn genau wegen diesen Tagen angle ich doch. Hierbei geht es mir nicht um die 10 Dorsche, sondern um das Erlebnis 10 Dorsche zu fangen und zu drillen! Ich erhole mich und geniesse das angeln auch an Schneidertagen, aber der Biss  und der anschließende Drill ist doch das eigentliche Erlebnis. Beim ersten "Tock" den Dorsch zu überzeugen den Köder ganz zu nehmen und beim Biss den Widerstand zu spüren und auf den Dorsch seines Lebens zu hoffen- das macht für mich angeln aus. Ja, und die Hoffnung auf einen Tag, der als die Sternstunde in mein Anglerleben eingeht. Diese Hoffnung habe ich halt zur Zeit nicht oder dieser tag wäre nach 10 Minuten beendet. Ich verurteile niemanden, der 20 Dorsche entnimmt oder jemanden der sagt, 3 sind ausreichend und ich lasse die anderen ins Meer zurück. Der Durschschnitt auf das Jahr gesehen wird bei jedem Angler ralativ ähnlich sein...

Jeder, der einen Angler in den letzten Jahren wegen der Entnahme von 10 Dorschen verurteilt hat, sollte sich nur einen Hol eines Schleppnetzfischers anschauen und meiner Meinung nach dann schweigen...

Die Ansicht würde ich auch nicht auf "Verbandsjünger" beziehen, sondern die Meinungen triffst Du durch alle Schichten der Anglerwelt.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hallo fisherbandit,

[QUOTEJeder, der einen Angler in den letzten Jahren wegen der Entnahme von 10  Dorschen verurteilt hat, sollte sich nur einen Hol eines  Schleppnetzfischers anschauen und meiner Meinung nach dann schweigen...][/QUOTE]

Ich stimme dir ... wie sehr häufig einfach nur zu.


----------



## Zanderfürst (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Sehe ich etwas anders. 
1. Es kann nicht sein, dass jemand an die Ostsee fährt und wie im Blutrausch einen Dorsch nach dem anderen schlachtet damit er dort die ganze Woche keinen Fisch/ Fleisch kaufen muss. Mal ehrlich: 5 Dorsche sind doch ein gutes Ergebnis. Letztes Jahr auf der Seebrücke WUstrow habe ich Abends beobachtet wie ein einziger in einer guten Stunde sicher 10 Dorsche abgeschlagen hat. Der hat noch die ganze Nacht weitergeangelt und sich dann damit gerühmt das er die 50 heute voll macht. Sowas ist einfach nur erbärmlich. 
2. Das Problem an der Quote ist dieser Schwachsinn mit den Berufsfischern. Das ist einfach lächerlich und daher ist mMn auch der Aufschrei in der Anglergemeinde verständlicherweise groß. Wenn man jetzt noch liest, dass die Dorsche im Laichzeitraum gefangen werden (wenn auch durch Grauzonen die aber sicher nicht unabsichtlich möglich sind) kommt man sich als Angler verarscht vor.

Ich fahre mindestens 3x im Jahr an die Ostsee. Meistens Kurzurlaube und immer Hochsommer ca 10 Tage.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zu einer Zanderentnahmebeschränkung an Rhein oder Elbe?
Da argumentiert auch niemand mit Urlaub oder Aufwand. Ebenso jammert niemand über die Begrenzung, obwohl Berufsfischer diese nicht haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zu einer Zanderentnahmebeschränkung an Rhein oder Elbe?
> Da argumentiert auch niemand mit Urlaub oder Aufwand. Ebenso jammert niemand über die Begrenzung, obwohl Berufsfischer diese nicht haben.




Ich glaube diese stumpfe Argumentation haben wir seit 2014 in allen Threads zum Baglimit zur Genüge diskutiert. Ich sag mal "Äpfel und Birnen"- beides Kernobstgewächse genauso wie Dorsch und Zander Fische sind.

Was soll ich denn jetzt noch schreiben? Rotaugen sind aber im Forellensee um die Ecke nicht beschränkt?

Ja ja, der böse Angler macht die Dorschbestände kaputt. Manche schnallen einfach nicht, dass das noch lange nicht das Ende der Verbote ist! Die werden "Step by Step" uns das Angeln verbieten und Ihr diskutiert weiterhin, ob 5 Dorsche reichen, wo die Politik dem Berufsfischer zeitgleich immer mehr Ausnahmen genehmigt und den Bestand systematisch weiter zerstören lässt und wegguckt? Leute, wir sind Opfer und nicht Täter! Hätten wir eine Lobby, hätten wir keine Verbote.

Und noch etwas möchte ich an dieser Stelle klarstellen. Auch die deutschen Berufsfischer sind nicht Täter, sondern Opfer! Nämlich Opfer der deutschen und europäischen Fischereipolitik. Es wird den Anrainerstaaten doch erlaubt, die westliche Ostsee zu durchpflügen. Die einheimischen Fischer haben einen geringen Anteil an der Dorschquote. Was sollen die denn machen? Die haben alle eine Existenz und viele auch Familie, die sie ernähren müssen und zugleich laufende Kosten, die gedeckt werden müssen. Natürlich wissen die auch um die Bestände, aber was sollen die denn machen? Rotaugen stippen? Bei allem Ärger um die Schleppnetzfischer, so bitte ich auch um Verständnis für die Familien hinter den Kuttern an der Ostsee! Wir fahren Auto, obwohl wir wissen, dass es schädlich für die Umwelt ist. Wie kommen wir ansonsten zur Arbeit? 

Es ist die Politik, die uns Anglern in diese Situation gebracht hat. Ausschließlich darum geht es!!!!


----------



## fischhändler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hallo Dorschangler,
es wird über Seiten sich für und wieder ausgetauscht.
Es sind endlos Berichte die aber keine Folgen haben.
Gesetz ist Gesetz oder diskutiert jemand über ne ROTE Ampel.

Jeder ist für sein Handeln eigenverantwortlich.


----------



## hans albers (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



> Ja ja, der böse Angler macht die Dorschbestände kaputt. Manche schnallen  einfach nicht, dass das noch lange nicht das Ende der Verbote ist! Die  werden "Step by Step" uns das Angeln verbieten und Ihr diskutiert  weiterhin, ob 5 Dorsche reichen, wo die Politik dem Berufsfischer  zeitgleich immer mehr Ausnahmen genehmigt und den Bestand systematisch  weiter zerstören lässt und wegguckt? Leute, wir sind Opfer und nicht  Täter! Hätten wir eine Lobby, hätten wir keine Verbote.




hab kein problem damit, am tag "nur" 5 dorsche zu fangen,
alles andere ist spekulation.

 werde weiterhin auch die kutter (oder "den")
besuchen, man nen wattwurm ran und dann eben auf platte...
(dicke dorschfänge waren die letzten jahre eh die ausnahme)

gehe sonst eher mit der spinne auf dorsch /mefo,
(sind für mich die schönsten fänge)

und etwas offtopic:
interessant wäre ja mal ein post von nem küstenfischer,
kleinkutter etc. zu den quoten/verhältnis..

würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## hans albers (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

komisch...bei den "massenfängen" vorher
sehe ich da nicht wirklich nen unterschied..

aber naja


----------



## mefofux (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Moin in die Runde!
Ich verfolge diese überflüssige und widerliche Diskussion seit einiger Zeit und verstehe die allgemeine Aufregung nicht!
Warum geht der Angler zum Angeln???
Ich gehe in erster Linie zum Angeln, weil ich dieses Hobby, im Gegensatz zum Beruf, als freier Mann im Einklang mit der freien Natur ausüben kann, was für mich den grössten Genuss darstellt, ob ich was fange oder nicht! 
Zweitens mag ich die Kameradschaft und den Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten, wenn ich nicht allein fische, was ich auch mag!
Drittens freue ich mich, wenn ich einen Fisch zum Biss verleite und nach spannendem Drill sicher landen kann.
Wenn dann die Beute kulinarisch verwertbar ist ( Dorsch ab 50 cm)und mengenmäßig (max. 3 Stück) für eine frische Fischmahlzeit ( Fisch einfrieren geht garnicht!) für meine Familie und mich ausreicht, ist aus meiner Sicht das Anglerglück perfekt.
Wer sich hier aufregt, daß er "nur" noch 5 Dorsche pro Tag entnehmen darf, hat andere Interessen (Kommerz,Blutrausch etc.) und sollte Heringe oder Makrelen angeln bzw. Fischer werden!

Allseits Petri Heil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



mefofux schrieb:


> Wer sich hier aufregt, daß er "nur" noch 5 Dorsche pro Tag entnehmen darf, hat andere Interessen (Kommerz,Blutrausch etc.) und sollte Heringe oder Makrelen angeln bzw. Fischer werden!
> 
> Allseits Petri Heil!


Versteh ich nicht - wo ist der Unterschied?

Alles Massenfische/Massenlaicher...


----------



## Frankko (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

@ Fisherbandit1000 
Ich stimme Dir im vollem Umfang zu. (Post 168)


----------



## eiswerner (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Hallo,
ich stelle mein Kontingent frei zur Verfügung,
wer wills haben:m


----------



## mefofux (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

@ Tomas9904

Der Unterschied liegt darin, daß der Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee angeblich / tatsächlich ;+ vor dem Zusammenbruch steht, im Gegensatz zu den anderen genannten Arten, die in den letzten Jahren stetig zugenommen haben.
Moralisch und auch gesetzlich spricht also nichts dagegen, wenn der verantwortungsvolle und an Nachhaltigkeit interessierte Angler pro Tag z.B. 10-15 (also mehr als 5!) Heringe / Makrelen für eine satte Mahlzeit entnimmt! (Sind ja auch kleiner, die Biester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !)
Massenfänge von 50 Dorschen oder eimerweise Hering/Makrele sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß und zu verurteilen. Sie zeugen von mangelndem Respekt vor der Kreatur.

Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

sorry, ist Unfug. 

Selbst mit der vierfachen Zahl an Anglern komplett ohne Regulierung könnte man dem Dorsch-Bestand nicht schaden - solange es keine Berufsfischerei gäbe..

Keine Beschränkung für Angler, solange noch ein Netz durch die Ostsee gezogen oder eine Reuse gestellt wird (hauptsächlich von den Dänen - die deutschen Fischer sagen selber (DFV), dass eine Beschränkung der Angler nix bringt)..

Erst richtig informieren, dann mit moralisch, ethisch etc. kommen..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325294
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



mefofux schrieb:


> als freier Mann im Einklang mit der freien Natur ausüben kann



Der war gut [emoji28] 

Warte mal ab,wie frei du dank dieser einseitigen Politik in ein paar Jahren sein wirst..dieses 5er/3er Limit war erst der Anfang.




mefofux schrieb:


> Ich verfolge diese überflüssige und widerliche Diskussion seit einiger Zeit und verstehe die allgemeine Aufregung nicht!



Verfolgen ist gut,verstehen worum es primär geht,wäre aber besser..auch für den Dorsch.



mefofux schrieb:


> Wer sich hier aufregt, daß er "nur" noch 5 Dorsche pro Tag entnehmen darf, hat andere Interessen (Kommerz,Blutrausch etc.) und sollte Heringe oder Makrelen angeln bzw. Fischer werden!



Über derart naive Ansichten,lachen sich Frau Rodust und Konsorten still 'nen Ast..Ziel erreicht,Angler erfolgreich für dumm und im Sack verkauft.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selbst mit der vierfachen Zahl an Anglern komplett ohne Regulierung könnte man dem Dorsch-Bestand nicht schaden - solange es keine Berufsfischerei gäbe.



Darin sehe ich kein Argument gegen das Baglimit. Es gibt eine Berufsfischerei und die Quotenkürzung ist insgesamt keine Schikane, sondern eher eine Notbremse.
Auch wenn man das Problem selbst nicht verursacht hat, trägt man ein Teil der Verantwortung, dass sich die Dorschsituation verbessert.
Nur weil es vielleicht als unfair empfunden wird, dass man verzichten muss, weil andere den Bestand heruntergewirtschaftet haben, ist die Schonmaßnahme nicht sinnlos.


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

;+ wem schadet denn diese Einschränkung - nicht den in 
 Küstennähe wohnenden Angler ,wenn der egal ob Boot oder 
 Brandung das Limit erreicht hat sollte er doch zufrieden sein
 sonst ist er in meinen Augen auch nur ein Gierhals 
 Ja Angler wie ich ,die 2-3 mal im Jahr einige hundert Km
 hoch gefahren sind und wenn´s von Rostock aus ging bei der Ausfahrt schon wußten ob´s ne Fang- oder Kaffeefahrt wird.
 War immer wie Lotterie - wo der Veranstalter das Los bestimmt hat .|uhoh:
 Fangfahrten habe ich leider nur dreimal mit gemacht 
 Aber wenn die Kamera da war haben die Herren Kutterkapitäne gezeigt wie die Dorsche im Minutentakt beißen
 und daher kommen die riesigen Fangmengen der Angler und damit die Bremse von den Ahnungslosen aber Mächtigen  #6
 Verlierer sind dabei wohl die Kutterbetreiber denn ich bin
 sicher nicht der einzige der sich den Spaß nun verkneift.
 Das passiert eben wenn man Statistiker für günstige Werbeträger hält .:q


----------



## Jose (31. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

na klar halte ich mich dran, bin doch kein assi :m

baglimit nannte sich früher fangbegrenzung und ist so ineffektiv wie fangbegrenzungen  eben sind.

oft, eigentlich immer erlebt: tagesschein, anreise, freier tag etc.: und dann schluss nach der dritten gerade eingesetzten dummen forelle schluss?

no way!!!!

da fliegt die kleinste in den busch oder gleitet still ins wasser zurück, kieloben natürlich und es wird weiter geangelt, aber immer nur das limit im "bag".


so wirds auch den dorschen ergehen, also "massaker" ohne ende. und erzähl mir bitte keiner, "wir" angler würden sowas nicht machen...

das baglimit, ausgedacht von irgendwelchen zu gut bezahlten sach- und weltfremden bürostuhlbesetzern
ist erstens vom ansatz her völlig falsch und zeitigt zweitens das abtauchen in die nicht zu quantifizierenden verluste an "baglimitsdritten" .

einen respekt möchte ich den bürostuhlbesetzern aber doch zollen: wenn schon ******** bauen, dann aber auch richtig.


----------



## hans albers (6. April 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



> Darin sehe ich kein Argument gegen das Baglimit. Es gibt eine  Berufsfischerei und die Quotenkürzung ist insgesamt keine Schikane,  sondern eher eine Notbremse.
> Auch wenn man das Problem selbst nicht verursacht hat, trägt man ein  Teil der Verantwortung, dass sich die Dorschsituation verbessert.
> Nur weil es vielleicht als unfair empfunden wird, dass man verzichten  muss, weil andere den Bestand heruntergewirtschaftet haben, ist die  Schonmaßnahme nicht sinnlos.




....#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Zum Offtopic:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt auch Minister Backhaus aus MeckPomm (SPD) den Anglern in den Rücken:
> https://www.welt.de/regionales/meck...-verteidigt-Dorschquote-auch-fuer-Angler.html
> 
> Baglimit wäre richtig und notwendig.
> ...


----------



## DerMayor (6. April 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

In Damp erzählte mir ein Angler am Samstag, sein Schwager wäre ein paar Tage vorher ebenfalls in Damp von der Polizei oder WAPU (wusste er nicht genau) mit 23 Dorschen erwischt worden... Kostete wohl 250 Euro Strafe.

 Da wir am Samstag nur einen Ü60 Fisch und sonst nur Kindergarten gefangen haben, erübrigte sich die Frage nach dem Baglimit ;-)


----------

